# Technische Singletrails im Ostharz



## ILJA (10. Januar 2004)

Hi,
werde diesen sommer den Harz wohl mal etwas genauer erkunden. Mein ausgangspunk (weil wohnort) ist wernigerode (zur not auch auch ilsenburg). Bin auf der suche nach technisch anspruchsvollen singletrails, auf denen man seinen freerider richtig ausnutzen kann! Mir selbst sind nur wenige (leider sehr kurze) trails bekannt (wie z.B. wege um den schierker bahnhof und der trail von den schnarcherklippen richtung schierke runter).
Ich bin schon mit allem was schmaler als ne forstautobahn ist und halbwegs bergab geht zufrieden. Da meine möglichkeiten ein wenig begrenzt sind und meine kondition leider nicht ausreicht um die westseite des harzes zu befahren (und dann wieder bis nach hause) währe es schön, wenn ihr vorschläge habt, die sich im ostharz befinden (bzw. dort enden).
Vielen dank schonmal!


----------



## behelmter Alb (10. Januar 2004)

Dem Patienten kann geholfen werden.

Ich wage zu behaupten, dass ich den einen oder anderen Singletrail rund um Wernigerode schon mal gefahren bin und sogar wiederfinden würde.

Da Beschreibungen nach dem Motto " 3. Tanne, halbscharf rechts " Dir sicher nicht weiter helfen werden, schick mir mal per PM Deine Telefonnummer. Dieses Angebot gilt übrigens auch für alle anderen, die sich mal im Ostharz austoben wollen.

Wir fahren regelmäßig unsere kleinen Hausrunden. Die letzte war erst gestern zum lecker Pflaumenkuchen essen auf der Plessenburg. 

Du kannst Dich uns gerne mal anschließen. Wir sind alle sehr umgänglich, zumindest ist noch keiner wieder mit uns zurückgekommen, der das Gegenteil behaupten könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Marco (10. Januar 2004)

HI Ilja!

Auch ich weiss das es um den Brochen herum einige Klasse Trails gibt!
Im Herbst erst bin ich mit dem Trailhäschen , Chubika und Hawki einen klasse Trail gefahren nachdem wir uns auf dem Brocken getroffen haben allerdings musst du dich in dieser Hinsicht auch an Chubika oder Hawki wenden da ich die wege zwar wiederfinden würde aber wie sie heissen kann ich dir nicht sagen!

MFG Marco


----------



## chubika (10. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

stehe zur Verfuegung.

Mein neues Marathon-Ultra-Light-Fully auch.


Ciao
Der Frosch
C.


----------



## Alf 77 (11. Januar 2004)

Bo eh´. Was ist das für´n Bike ? Nr. ??? Bitte um Details !
Gruß Alf


----------



## chubika (11. Januar 2004)

ReHallo nochmal,

Pure Power Tank DH

Aber lass mich mal richtig fertigstellen...
Erste Testmeter gestern sehr, sehr mmmmmmhhhhhhhh....


      

Ciao
Der Frosch - " Willingen, ich komme!"
C.


----------



## Harzorzist (11. Januar 2004)

Hallo ILJA,
also wenn du Ilsenburg als Ausgangspunkt nimmst, hast du eigentlich den besten und längsten Freeridetrail vor der Nase: Die Ilsefälle! Bergauf kannst du die Strasse fahren, runter den  geilen Trail. Bin den Weg letzte Woche erst wieder beim nightride gefahren, sehr "strange" .

Am Brocken ist empfehlenswert, falls du es bis hoch schaffst ;P , unterhalb des Brockens den Goehteweg nehmen und am "Dreieckigen Pfahl" dann links ab runter nach Schierke über die "Sandbrinkstrasse". Die Strecke bietet beides, technischer Trail und Downhillpiste.

Der mit Abstand krasseste Trail am Brocken ist der Weg übers Eckerloch, links ab, 200m vorm letzten Bahnübergang. Mehr Fels als Waldboden, das beste Bespiel für vom Menschen verursachte Erosion.  Den schafft nur Hans "No Way" Rey ohne Absteigen. 

Eine Alternative zum Brocken ist der Wurmberg, die beste Abfahrt hier ist dann der Wurmbergstieg über den auch das erste Schierker MTB-Rennen führte. Kurz, aber schön steil und verwurzelt.

Falls du es aber nur bis Drei-Annen schaffst, bietet sich als Abfahrt am ehesten der Bahnparallelweg an. Du nimmst die am Hotel "D.-A." beginnende Forststrasse und biegst nach ein paar hunder Metern rechts ab und folgst dann immer den Bahngleisen, enden tut der Weg kurz vor WR.

Bei den Wegen um den Brocken solltest du aber eher unter der Woche fahren um nicht ständig von Wanderern ausgebremst zu werden. Und eine Karte ist immer gut. 
Nochwas zum Thema "technisch anspruchsvoll": ab 600Hm sind das im Harz momentan "glatt" alle Wege. 


Viel Spass,
Dirk


----------



## ILJA (13. Januar 2004)

Harzorzist schrieb:
			
		

> Der mit Abstand krasseste Trail am Brocken ist der Weg übers Eckerloch, links ab, 200m vorm letzten Bahnübergang. Mehr Fels als Waldboden, das beste Bespiel für vom Menschen verursachte Erosion.  Den schafft nur Hans "No Way" Rey ohne Absteigen.



cool, und da darf man als biker auch runter?

Schon mal vielen dank für eure zahlreichen posts! bin echt überrascht, wieviele biker hier doch in meiner umgebung wohnen!
Werde auf alle fälle mal im frühling auf eure angebote zurückkommen!
muss nur erstmal mein bike fertigstellen, was noch ein wenig dauern kann. hoffentlich kann ich dann mit 200mm federweg bei euch mit euren CC-Feilen mithalten 

Werd mir glaube ich erstmal ne wanderkarte kaufen, um eure tips mal mit dem daumen abzufahren


----------



## michi220573 (14. Januar 2004)

Ich erdreiste mich, auf den u.a. Link zu verweisen. Der behelmte Alb ganz oben und ich waren im September mit der Digicam und unseren Fahrrädern drei Tage im Ostharz unterwegs und wir haben gemeinsam drei tolle Touren zusammengestellt, die auf purebiking eingestellt sind. In diesem Zusammenhang der Hinweis, dass sich der Alb dort bestens auskennt. Aus der Vielzahl der Trails haben wir die besten ausgewählt, die aber auch eine ordentliche Menge Kondition erfordern. Dafür geht es dermaßen zur Sache, dass Du jeden cm Federweg brauchen wirst. Weitere nette Trails kannste per PM haben.

Übrigens - das Eckernloch ist komplett fahrbar. Allerdings habe ich mir dort auch schonmal einen Urlaubsabbruch eingehandelt ...


----------



## michi220573 (14. Januar 2004)

Ups, da fällt mir noch was ein - ich dachte immer, der Goetheweg wäre für Biker gesperrt. Vor ein paar Jahren sah ich am oberen Einstieg einen Holzpfahl mit einem Holztäfelchen, auf dem ein durchgestrichener Biker zu sehen war.


----------



## Harzorzist (15. Januar 2004)

Richtig, Ghoeteweg und wohl Auch der "Weg" durchs Eckerloch sind
für Biker gesperrt. Von daher sollte man sich dort auch nur an Tagen
an denen wenig Fussvolk unterwegs ist sehen lassen, oder halt gleich
Nachts fahren. 
Mit 200mm und ohne Lockout möcht ich nicht gern die Brockenstrasse hochschaukeln.  

@ michi220573: Also wenn du das Eckerloch ohne absetzen durchfährst 
verdienst du meinen vollen fahrtechnischen Respekt. Die "Dreistigkeit" mit
dem Link ist meiner Meinung nach skandalös.  

Ernsthaft, schöne Seite, die Wegbeschreibungen sind sehr treffend gelungen.
Glückwunsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michi220573 (15. Januar 2004)

Harzorzist schrieb:
			
		

> @ michi220573: Also wenn du das Eckerloch ohne absetzen durchfährst
> verdienst du meinen vollen fahrtechnischen Respekt. Die "Dreistigkeit" mit
> dem Link ist meiner Meinung nach skandalös.
> 
> ...



Bei Nässe oder wenn zuviel subversives Wandersvolk unterwegs ist, wird es verdammt schwer, das Eckernloch komplett zu fahren. Aber bei ordentlichen Verhältnissen ist das durchaus machbar. Es kostet nur jedes Korn, das man sich morgens angefuttert hat, denn es artet in ein einziges Gehoppele aus. Man muss unendlich viel arbeiten auf dem Bike. Dafür ist das Eckernloch aber einer der Trails, bei denen ich mich immer in einen Rausch fahren kann. Vielleicht sollte ich erwähnen, dass ich immer vom Schierker Bahnhof aus auf dem Bahnparallelweg fahre und an dessen Ende in das Eckernloch einsteige. Oberhalb davon braucht man fast Kletterausrüstung. Das wäre dann wie Extrembügeln mit dem Bike statt eines Bügelbrettes als zusätzliche Erschwernis.

Und danke für das Kompliment bzgl. der Internetseite. Auf den Bildern ist übrigens auch der nette behelmte Alb zu sehen.


----------



## Harzorzist (15. Januar 2004)

> Vielleicht sollte ich erwähnen, dass ich immer vom Schierker Bahnhof aus auf dem Bahnparallelweg fahre und an dessen Ende in das Eckernloch einsteige. Oberhalb davon braucht man fast Kletterausrüstung. Das wäre dann wie Extrembügeln mit dem Bike statt eines Bügelbrettes als zusätzliche Erschwernis.



Ach so ist das. Nun sind die "Missverständnisse" ausgeräumt.   
Ich hatte eben eher das Stück über den Bahnschienen im Kopf, dort steigst
du erst knapp unter dem Brockengipfel ein. 
Vielleicht fahr ich den Trail die Tage mal wieder, jetzt im Winter ist er, genug
Neuschnee vorrausgesetzt, deutlich leichter zu bezwingen.


----------



## michi220573 (15. Januar 2004)

Einst vor vielen Jahren habe ich ca. 50 m nach dem oberen Einstieg aufgegeben und habe das Teilstück immer noch so in Erinnerung, dass es nur für den Hans Rey fahr- oder besser hüpfbar ist, weshalb ich es nie wieder versucht habe. Aber auch so bietet der Ossiharz genug Trails. Es kann ja mal jemand eine Singletrailtour mit Bergaufkaffeefahrttempo ausloben für sagen wir mal Mai oder so. Dann treffen wir uns alle und zeigen uns gegenseitig die feinsten Spuren.


----------



## Seneca (15. Januar 2004)

michi220573 schrieb:
			
		

> Es kann ja mal jemand eine Singletrailtour mit Bergaufkaffeefahrttempo ausloben für sagen wir mal Mai oder so. Dann treffen wir uns alle und zeigen uns gegenseitig die feinsten Spuren.



Wie wäre es vom 20-23. 05. ?


----------



## michi220573 (15. Januar 2004)

Nachtigall, ick hör Dir trapsen ...


----------



## nonem (4. Oktober 2006)

Hey,
auch wenn der Fred nich mehr ganz brühwarm is...
Waren an den letzten beiden WEs im Harz (Ausgangspunkt Braunlage) unterwegs und haben uns ein wenig auf der Suche nach tollen Trails gemacht. Hier unsere Favoriten:
- Eckertrail - vom Eckersprung entlang der Ecker bis zum Eckerstaussee

- Wurmbergstieg und Elendstal bis Elend - einfach nur traumhaft

- Kaiserweg nahe Hopfensäcke und Schubenstein - Teile des Wanderweges technisch anspruchsvoll

Was kennt ihr noch so für geile Trails in der Umgebung? Und kommt mir nich mit "sag ich nich", "geheim". Mir kam es fast so vor als wenn da nur CC-Racer unterwegs sind die eh kein Bock auf technische Trails bergab haben.

Gruß

Norman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ILJA (4. Oktober 2006)

Selbst noch nicht gefahren, aber projekt für nächstes jahr: Höllenstieg (man fährt vom Brockenbett ungefähr 1km den glaßhüttenweg runter, dann geht der Trail links ab). Das untere stück ist wohl vergleichbar mit dem Eckerloch im oberen Teil...
Sollte ich mir als Kartenmaterial lieber ne Radwanderkarte oder ne reine Wanderkarte kaufen? Kann mir vorstellen, dass bei den Radwanderkarten die ganzen "fiesen" Wege garnich drauf sind...hat da einer mehr Erfahrung?


----------



## nonem (4. Oktober 2006)

ILJA schrieb:


> .
> Sollte ich mir als Kartenmaterial lieber ne Radwanderkarte oder ne reine Wanderkarte kaufen? Kann mir vorstellen, dass bei den Radwanderkarten die ganzen "fiesen" Wege garnich drauf sind...hat da einer mehr Erfahrung?


Die Radwanderkarten sind für anspruchsvolle Touren voll schrott, lieber ne 1:250000 Wanderkarte. Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht das in der Wanderkarte "alle" grauen dünnen Linien sehr gute Trails sind. Umso dünner umso besser. Die anderen Wege sind meist Forstautobahnen und höchstens für Höhenmeterbergauffressen geeignet.


----------



## michi220573 (4. Oktober 2006)

ILJA schrieb:


> Selbst noch nicht gefahren, aber projekt für nächstes jahr: Höllenstieg (man fährt vom Brockenbett ungefähr 1km den glaßhüttenweg runter, dann geht der Trail links ab). Das untere stück ist wohl vergleichbar mit dem Eckerloch im oberen Teil...
> Sollte ich mir als Kartenmaterial lieber ne Radwanderkarte oder ne reine Wanderkarte kaufen? Kann mir vorstellen, dass bei den Radwanderkarten die ganzen "fiesen" Wege garnich drauf sind...hat da einer mehr Erfahrung?



Die Karte "Der Brocken im Nationalpark Hochharz und seine Umgebung" halte ich für empfehlenswert. Sie ist in 1:25000 und entspricht denen, die an diversen Kreuzungen aufgestellt sind, z.B. am Molkenhausstern. Kommunalverlag Hans Tacken, Tel. 0201/5189, Postfach 143605, 45266 Essen. Allerdings ist meine noch aus DM-Zeiten. ISBN 3-89641-525-5. Soviel zum Thema Karte.

Den Höllenstieg kann ich nur höchstgradig anpreisen. Im Gegensatz zum Eckerloch hat er jedoch auch Stellen mit so etwas wie Flow. Technisch hoch anspruchsvoll ist er allemal. Viel Spaß dabei.


----------



## michi220573 (4. Oktober 2006)

nonem schrieb:


> ...
> - Kaiserweg nahe Hopfensäcke und Schubenstein - Teile des Wanderweges technisch anspruchsvoll
> ...



Vom Schubenstein kommend biegt ein Trail vom Kaiserweg rechts ab und geht weiter zur Lorenzbrücke. Damit hättest Du einen ganzen Trail voller Fahrspaß, wenn das nicht eh der Teil ist, den Du meintest.


----------



## nonem (4. Oktober 2006)

michi220573 schrieb:


> Die Karte "Der Brocken im Nationalpark Hochharz und seine Umgebung" halte ich für empfehlenswert. Sie ist in 1:25000 und entspricht denen, die an diversen Kreuzungen aufgestellt sind, z.B. am Molkenhausstern. Kommunalverlag Hans Tacken, Tel. 0201/5189, Postfach 143605, 45266 Essen. Allerdings ist meine noch aus DM-Zeiten. ISBN 3-89641-525-5. Soviel zum Thema Karte.


ich habe die Karte "Brocken" von KVPlan
http://www.kv-plan.de/content/index.htm?page=KVplan/index.htm
da is auch alles gut mit Höhenlinien eingezeichnet.


----------



## michi220573 (4. Oktober 2006)

Genau das ist sie. Hatte das Logo übersehen. Tolle Karte.


----------



## pkflash (5. Oktober 2006)

Empfehle ebenfalls nur Wanderkarten.
Nutze gerne die:
Der Hochharz - Rund um den Brocken, Maßstab 1:30.000
Schmidt Buch Verlag

@Ilja:
Bin den Höllenstieg vor ein paar Jahren mal "aus versehen" gefahren, weil ich dachte, dass das en halbwegs normaler Weg ist  oben am Anfang ist es noch harmlos, aber dann wird es wirklich zur Hölle, querliegende Bäume, kaum mehr ein Trampelpfad erkennbar und steil wie sau, durfte das Bike dann etliche Höhenmeter tragen, naja nie wieder mitm Bike


----------



## nonem (5. Oktober 2006)

pkflash schrieb:


> Empfehle ebenfalls nur Wanderkarten.
> Nutze gerne die:
> Der Hochharz - Rund um den Brocken, Maßstab 1:30.000
> Schmidt Buch Verlag
> ...


Hat jemand Bilder davon? Bin den leider noch nicht gefahren...

Aber an sich kam es mir so vor als wenn dort eh fast nur Racer unterwegs waren, die gar keinen Blick für geile Trails haben. Also auf den schönen Trails hab ich fast nie einen Biker gesehen, und wenn dann haben die geschoben.
nen Beispiel: Wir kamen vom dreieckigen Pfahl zum Eckersprung und wollten grad in den Eckertrail einfahren. Da kamen uns schiebenderweise zwei Biker den Trail entgegen. Ich fragte sie, wie der Trail so heute sei (feucht, glitschig, voll Wanderer...) und er war voll verdutzt das ich ihm sowas fragte.
Der konnte nicht verstehen das wir (6 Mann) da jetzt fahrend runter wollten.
Dann sagte er noch: "Soll ich schonmal den Rettungshubschrauber rufen...???".


----------



## el Lingo (5. Oktober 2006)

Also vom Eckersprung runter ist zwar schön, aber nicht wirklich schwierig, wie ich finde. Den ist sogar meine Freundin größtenteils gefahren, obwohl es ihr erstes mal biken war, und dabei auch noch nass... 
Den Eckerloch kenne ich noch nicht, aber sollte ich auf jeden Fall mal testen. Richtig geil ist ein Trail, der nicht weit weg vom Ende des Goetheweges ist. Wenn man also vom Goethe auf die Asphaltstraße nach rechts, also bergab fährt, über die Bahnschiene rüber und dann noch ein paar hundert Meter weiter, geht rechts ein Steinmonster-Trail runter. Nur BROCKEN und Felsen, ab und an mal ein Stück Holzweg, damit die Wanderer sich nicht die Füße brechen. Der ist ohne absteigen eine Meisterleistung! Einfach mal testen...


----------



## axl65 (6. Oktober 2006)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Also vom Eckersprung runter ist zwar schön, aber nicht wirklich schwierig, wie ich finde. Den ist sogar meine Freundin größtenteils gefahren, obwohl es ihr erstes mal biken war, und dabei auch noch nass...
> Den Eckerloch kenne ich noch nicht, aber sollte ich auf jeden Fall mal testen. Richtig geil ist ein Trail, der nicht weit weg vom Ende des Goetheweges ist. Wenn man also vom Goethe auf die Asphaltstraße nach rechts, also bergab fährt, über die Bahnschiene rüber und dann noch ein paar hundert Meter weiter, geht rechts ein Steinmonster-Trail runter. Nur BROCKEN und Felsen, ab und an mal ein Stück Holzweg, damit die Wanderer sich nicht die Füße brechen. Der ist ohne absteigen eine Meisterleistung! Einfach mal testen...



es dürfte sich um die alte bobbahn handeln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## machero (6. Oktober 2006)

axl65 schrieb:


> die alte bobbahn


----------



## michi220573 (6. Oktober 2006)

axl65 schrieb:


> es dürfte sich um die alte bobbahn handeln!



Ist das nicht eher der obere Teil der Eckerloches, den el Lingo da meint? Die alte Bobbahn ist doch schon sehr nahe der Wernigeröder Skihütte ... Oder meint er die Abkürzung von der Brockenstraße zur Alten Bobbahn?

Richtig geil finde ich noch Ahrensklint und Pfarrstieg. Auch auf dem Hohnekamm kann man sich beinahe trialmäßig austoben und von dort abwärts lohnt fast jede Variante.


----------



## Topers (6. Oktober 2006)

Moin

Meine Lieblingstrails sind

Vom Dammgraben "Die steile Wand" hoch (oder runter ist einfacher)[Steil, Steine, Felsen, wenig Wurzeln] 
und nartürlich der Klassiker Märchenweg (von Torfhaus zum Oderteich)[hauptsachlich Wuzeln]
rund um den Oderteich (alles schön)[falch, Wurzel, Holzwege mit stufen]
vom Claustahler Flutgraben hoch zu Wolfswarte [mässig steil und viele Steine]
und Wolfswartentrail runter zum Dammgraben[ganz schmal und ganz steil und kurvig] 

kann man hervoragen kombieniren die Trails

Ich habe überlegt ob man nicht mal ne Trailkarte vom Harz machen sollte?
Ich denke da könnte man einigen ne Freude machen.


----------



## checkb (6. Oktober 2006)

> es dürfte sich um die alte bobbahn handeln!



Axl, da liegste Falsch, die Bobbahn kommt weiter unten und ist nichts für Dich. 

Müsst Ihr eigentlich so laut über die schönen Wege reden?  

checkb


----------



## mr proper (6. Oktober 2006)

Checkb keene sorge zur not kommt da halt ma ein vereinzelter Biker runter, zu Kombinieren schaft eh nur wer sich aus kennt und ick denk ma da jibs net viele,  und alle finden sie nie


----------



## ILJA (7. Oktober 2006)

naja, vielleicht ganz hilfreich, dass ab und an mal einer vorbeifährt. Ich will nich wissen wie lange ich am Höllenstieg im Notfall liegen bleibe, ich hab da noch NIE auch nur einen einzigen menschen gesehen!


----------



## HAWKI (7. Oktober 2006)

Topers schrieb:


> Ich habe überlegt ob man nicht mal ne Trailkarte vom Harz machen sollte?
> Ich denke da könnte man einigen ne Freude machen.



  sehr feine Idee


----------



## ohmtroll (7. Oktober 2006)

checkb schrieb:


> Axl, da liegste Falsch, die Bobbahn kommt weiter unten und ist nichts für Dich.
> Müsst Ihr eigentlich so laut über die schönen Wege reden?


Steht an der Bobbahn auch son anti-bike-Schild?

Im Prinzip hast Du ja recht, aber man hat doch eigentlich vielzuviel Schotter-Autobahnen zwischendurch. Die trails sind nur recht unterschiedlich schwierig und schieben möchte man auch nicht (Eckerloch kann man nur mit Trial-Fähigkeiten genießen *S4 ?*). 
Ne Einstufung der trails in Carsten S. Singeltrail-Skala wäre hilfreich. 
Soviele Biker tummeln sich ja nun auch nicht im Harz, im Vergleich zu den Wandervölkern. Letztens hab ich mir wütende Auswürfe von einem guten Freund (ein Nur-Wanderer) anhören müssen, weil ich ihm erzählt habe, wo ich lang bin. Viele meinen, die Biker machen die Wege kaputt. Wenn ich aber das Mengenverhältnis Wandervolk/Biker rund um den Brocken sehe, frage ich mich, wie man drauf kommen kann, daß die Biker die Bösen sind. 
Gerade die Sahnestückchen sind für uns verboten  
Solln wir nun drüber sprechen oder nicht?


----------



## michi220573 (7. Oktober 2006)

Kann jemand etwas zu Trails um die und auf der Achtermannshöhe sagen? Da war ich bisher noch nie, möchte meinen Horizont aber etwas gen Westen ausdehnen.

In Sachen Bikeverbot ist mir bislang nur der Gotheweg ab Brockenstraße Richtung Eckersprung aufgefallen, da dort am Einstieg so ein Holzschild steht. Weitere gesperrte Trails hab ich noch nicht bemerkt.

PS: Der Wurmbergstieg und folgend Mäuse- und Schnarcherklippen und Elendstal und wer Gas geben will, ohne sich fahrtechnisch zu sehr anstrengen zu müssen, kann ja mal der Seilbahn vom Wurmberg abwärts folgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axl65 (8. Oktober 2006)

checkb schrieb:


> Axl, da liegste Falsch, die Bobbahn kommt weiter unten und ist nichts für Dich.
> 
> 
> 
> checkb




habe ick ooch ja nich behauptet!!!


----------



## bootsy (8. Oktober 2006)

michi220573 schrieb:


> Kann jemand etwas zu Trails um die und auf der Achtermannshöhe sagen?



Von der einen Seite rauf ...





.. und auf der anderen wieder runter  







Gruß,
Bernd


----------



## michi220573 (8. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Bernd,

sieht toll aus. Danke, genau sowas suche ich.   Kannst Du denn sagen, welche Seite leichter upzuhillen ist?


----------



## bootsy (8. Oktober 2006)

Moin Michi,

das erste Bild zeigt den Trail von Oderbrück kommend ab Kreuzung der Forstautobahn. Den kann man ganz gut hochfahren. 

Wenn man dann oben angekommen ist und vor dem großen Felsklotz steht, ist nach links ein "schwieriger Fußweg" ausgeschildert. Da runter so auf halber Höhe ist das zweite Bild entstanden. Da würde ich nicht rauf wollen. Da kann schon bergab von Flow keine Rede sein, naja, für mich zumindest 

Wenn man aus Königskrug kommt, bietet sich der in den Top50 gestrichelte Weg an (man trifft etwas unterhalb des ersten Fotos auf den Weg, der von Oderbrück kommt. Zum größten Teil ist das ein einfacher Trampelpfad, der runterwärts aber eine willkommene Abwechslung zum "Höhenmeter auf der Forstautobahn vernichten" ist.

Danke übrigens für die Klarstellung weiter oben, dass du das Eckernloch ab Bahnparallelweg meinst. Im Frühjahr bin ich (noch mit Klickies) von der Brockenstraße aus eingestiegen. War meine erste längere Tragepassage  Sehr spaßig zu lesen, dass ich nicht der erste mit einem "Ja Himmel noch mal, heiße ich Hans Rey?" Erlebnis war.


----------



## checkb (8. Oktober 2006)

> "Ja Himmel noch mal, heiße ich Hans Rey?"



Ging mir genauso.  Mich fragte noch ein Wanderspärchen " Wollen Sie da wirklich runter ".

checkb


----------



## bootsy (8. Oktober 2006)

*rofl* , ich fragte ein Pärchen "Ist da gerade viel los?", "Nein, aber wollen Sie da  ....."  

Ich hatte schon so ein Gefühl, dass ich mich gleich komplett zum Affen machen würde. Aber ich musste da runter, wenigstens um zu wissen wovon die Rede ist 


Zur Strecke Eckersprung zur Eckertalsperre: Ich habe den Eindruck, die meisten queren die Ecker über die Holzbrücke, fahren dann links der Ecker das Trailstück und Forstautobahn bis zum Skidenkmal und da wieder runter auf den Pionierweg. Find ich doof. Lieber an dem Abzweig zur Holzbrücke vorbei noch ein paar Meter weiter, da lichtet sich der Weg ein wenig und es geht links in einen Trail hinein der _rechts_ der Ecker entlang führt bis zur "Eckerquerung" (des "Rund um die Eckertalsperre Wanderweges"). Das ist sehr geil. Trampelpfadbreite, Wurzeln, Steine ... und der obere Teil des Pionierweges (ab der Querung) bis zu der Stelle wo der Weg vom Skidenkmal runterkommt ist einfach nur Sahne 

Wenn man Holzbrücke-Trail links der Ecker-Autobahn-Skidenkmal-Pionierweg fährt, hat man das Beste ausgelassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michi220573 (8. Oktober 2006)

bootsy schrieb:


> Moin Michi,
> 
> das erste Bild zeigt den Trail von Oderbrück kommend ab Kreuzung der Forstautobahn. Den kann man ganz gut hochfahren.
> 
> ...



Hey bootsy,

das nenne ich mal eine gelungene Wegbeschreibung. Ich will nämlich noch im Oktober westlich der ehem. Staatsgrenze Neuland befahren und spare mir so einiges an Bergaufkraxelei. Dankeschön.

Zum Eckerloch - nachdem ich letztes Jahr den Goetheweg befahren wollte und mich vom Verbotsschild abschrecken ließ, bin ich an der Brockenstraße in den Eckerlochtrail eingestiegen - mal gucken. Bis zur Mitte musste ich doch mehrmals absteigen, auch meine Rohloffanbauteile wurden an den Felsbrocken in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. Bei größerer Trialfähigkeit kann man aber doch das meiste fahren, sag ich jetzt mal, manch einer wird da sicher auch ohne abzusteigen durchkommen. Ich leider nicht, weshalb "meine" Brockenumrundung erst ab dem Bahnparallelweg beginnt.

Die rechte Weiterfahrt am Eckersprungtrail fahre ich auch lieber, wobei das Stück über die Brücke schon erhöhtes Fahrkönnen fordert. Aber rechts entlang der Ecker ist es viiiiieeeel schöner. Allerdings kommt man rechts bleibend so schlecht zum weiter oben beschriebenen Abzweig vom Kaiserweg zum Stausee, der es auch in sich hat. Dafür brauchte ich Deine Beschreibung für die Achtermannshöhe, um eine neue Tour zusammenstellen zu können.

Und das mit den Wanderern kennen wir aus jeder Ecke Deutschlands. Dabei ist es mit Bike viel leichter ...


----------



## Wischlappen (9. Oktober 2006)

michi220573 schrieb:


> In Sachen Bikeverbot ist mir bislang nur der Gotheweg ab Brockenstraße Richtung Eckersprung aufgefallen, da dort am Einstieg so ein Holzschild steht. Weitere gesperrte Trails hab ich noch nicht bemerkt.



Da wären noch die Wanderwege entlang der Ilsefälle sowie entlang der Bode ab Treseburg Richtung Thale gesperrt  

Wobei letzterer wohl nicht als Trail bezeichnet werden kann.


----------



## ILJA (9. Oktober 2006)

1970 schrieb:


> Da wären noch die Wanderwege entlang der Ilsefälle sowie entlang der Bode ab Treseburg Richtung Thale gesperrt
> 
> Wobei letzterer wohl nicht als Trail bezeichnet werden kann.



Am heinrich-heine weg steht meines achtens keine verbotsschilder?!? aber selbst wenn sollte man da nur abends lagfahren, ist so schon gefährlich genug, gerade an den ilsefällen (ich spreche aus nasser erfahrung  )


----------



## michi220573 (9. Oktober 2006)

ILJA schrieb:


> Am heinrich-heine weg steht meines achtens keine verbotsschilder?!? aber selbst wenn sollte man da nur abends lagfahren, ist so schon gefährlich genug, gerade an den ilsefällen (ich spreche aus nasser erfahrung  )



Ist der weggespülte Teil eigentlich wieder aufgebaut oder bleibt der auf ewig zerstört?


----------



## Snakeskin (9. Oktober 2006)

hallo michi220573,

du suchst bestimmt sowas!
(guckst du bei meine fotos)

grüsse an die wanderer die sich die füsse brechen.

das schild sagt alles(und recht hat es auch noch!!!)
ich habe es vor zwei wochen ausprobiert.


----------



## schlaffi (9. Oktober 2006)

Hi Leute 
Der Ostharz ist nicht nur der Brocken ,Schirke und Ilsenburg
Meine Top Trails sind: 
Bodetal ca.9 km
Teufelsmauer Und weiter nach Thale ca. 8-9 km
Rund um die Rabbode Vorsperre ca.6 km
Poppenberg nach Neustadt ca.9 Km
Carlshaus -Sophienhofer Stieg ca. 3Km
Schöneburg Altenbrak ca.2 km
Königshütte (endlang der Warmen Bode) nach Tanne ca.7 km
Weißer Hirsch -Treseburg - Lupbode Allrode ca 8 km
Rosstrappe - Thale ca 2 Km
Hexentanzplatz Thale ca.2 Km
Harmsberg - Neuwerk - Almesfeld 6-7 Km
Einige Trails findet man sehr schlecht ...... als Guide stehe ich sehr gerne zur Verfügung 
Ich schließe mich auch gern mal wieder Touren anderer Lokals an.Sollte jemand irgend ein WE spontan Lust auf biken haben ... PM oder 

01713663286 
bis denne Ingo


----------



## ILJA (9. Oktober 2006)

michi220573 schrieb:


> Ist der weggespülte Teil eigentlich wieder aufgebaut oder bleibt der auf ewig zerstört?



weggespült? seit dem ich da nahe den ilsefällen im letzten oktober 4m tief vom weg gefallen bin hab ich mich bis heute nich wieder hin getraut!  wäre ja jetzt zu später stund mal nen ausflug wert (wenn nur mein DHler nich auf seine erEbayte gabel warten würde )


----------



## Wischlappen (10. Oktober 2006)

ILJA schrieb:


> Am heinrich-heine weg steht meines achtens keine verbotsschilder?!? aber selbst wenn sollte man da nur abends lagfahren, ist so schon gefährlich genug, gerade an den ilsefällen (ich spreche aus nasser erfahrung  )



Ich meine, dass die da so schön rustikale Holzschilder neu aufgestellt haben auf denen u.a. ein durchgestrichenes Fahrradsymbol zu erkennen ist. Da ich da aber an einem Sonntag vorbeigekommen bin, hatte es sich von selbst erledigt


----------



## Wischlappen (10. Oktober 2006)

schlaffi schrieb:


> Einige Trails findet man sehr schlecht ...... als Guide stehe ich sehr gerne zur Verfügung
> Ich schließe mich auch gern mal wieder Touren anderer Lokals an.Sollte jemand irgend ein WE spontan Lust auf biken haben ... PM oder
> 
> 01713663286
> bis denne Ingo



Da würde ich ja mal gerne darauf zurückkommen, leider muss ich mich erst noch reparieren lassen


----------



## michi220573 (10. Oktober 2006)

Snakeskin schrieb:


> hallo michi220573,
> 
> du suchst bestimmt sowas!
> (guckst du bei meine fotos)
> ...



Genau. Exakt sowas. Dankesehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ILJA (11. Oktober 2006)

schlaffi schrieb:


> Königshütte (endlang der Warmen Bode) nach Tanne ca.7 km



 7km in ner knappen stunde (ok ich geb zu, ab und an hab ich mich verfahren). Der weg hats gerade bei nässe ziemlich in sich!


----------



## baiano (12. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen, 

wenn ich die ganzen Beschreibungen hier so lese kribbelt es schon wieder heftigst inne Beine. Bin schon des öfteren im Ostharz gewesen und einige von den genannten auch schon gefahren. Leider steht ja jetzt erstmal der Winter vor der Tür. Ich denke ich werde mich im nächsten Frühjahr mal bei Euch zwecks einer gemeinsamen Tour melden.   Bin bislang immer mit meinem Touren da gewesen. Habe aber auch noch einen halbwegs tourentauglichen Freerider am Start. Dann ist zwar langsamer bergauf aber dafür mit Spass bergab 

Grüsse in den Ostharz!!!

Baiano


----------



## Pusteblume (17. Oktober 2006)

hallo ihr harzer.

hört sich so an als ob ich mich das nächste mal, wenn ich in harzburg die verwandschaft besuche, hier auf die suche nach einem guide machen muss. das sieht ja alles sehr lecker aus. bin schon des öfteren mit meinem bruder auf eigene faust unterwegs gewesen. kann sogar sein das ich den heinrich-heine weg hochgeschoben habe( is doch der -wenn man von harzburg nach ilsenburg unterwegs is- der dann rechts vom illsenburger-stieg richtung brocken weggeht oder?. was passiert eigentlich wenn man auf sonem für biker gesperrten weg "erwischt" wird? wir wurden bis jetzt nur anerkennend gegrüsst. gemeckert hat da bis jetz niemand. allerdings waren wir auch, wie immer( als gast), extrem freundlich. und das man solche gesperrten wege zu wander-stoss-zeiten besser meidet is ja eh klar.


----------



## flyingscot (17. Oktober 2006)

Moin Moin!

ich habe gerade letzten Sonntag die "Brockenumrundung" gefahren (von purebiking). Es war ja super Wetter und praktisch trockene Bodenverhältnisse.

Ok, es waren ziemlich viele Wanderer unterwegs, aber da ich immer artig gewartet und hin und wieder freundlich geklingelt habe, gab es keinerlei abfälligen Bemerkungen, eher Verwunderung (Kommentar von einem älteren Herrn: "Und das macht spaß?" .... Jaaaa!)

Super genial die Trails... vor allem Eckernlock und Pfarrstieg...

Mal sehen, ob das Wetter noch die eine oder andere Trailrunde hergibt...

CU Immo!


----------



## michi220573 (20. Oktober 2006)

Bin auch gerade aus Schierke zurück und völlig platt. Zu den vielen Tipps, die ich auch per PM erhalten habe (nochmals vielen Dank  ), folgende Fragen:

1. Kann mir jemand eine 1:25000er Karte empfehlen, die den Westharz darstellt, beginnend ab Landesgrenze zu Sachsen-Anhalt? Meine Ostharzkarte reicht nur bis Torfhaus  

2. Kaiserweg und Märchenweg - sensationell  . Technisch nicht sooo umwerfend, aber wunderschöne Gegend am Märchenweg und beide schön flüssig zu fahren. Vom Märchenweg zum Oderteich kommend stellt sich mir aber die Frage, auf welcher Seite ich den Teich umfahren soll. Ich bin rechts gefahren, also westlich herum. Zunächst war das nur ein Forstweg. Irgendwann sah ich dann einen Pfad am "Strand" entlang führen, der aber eher unspektakulär war. Kurz vor der Staumauer sah ich parallel zu einem Holzgeländer noch einen üblen (also sehr schönen) Wurzelweg. Welcher davon war nun gemeint und führt der dann auch auf kompletter Länge am See entlang? Ich bin von jedem der drei Wege ein Stück gefahren. Für eine eigene Recherche fehlte mir dann doch die Power. Von der Staumauer aus bin ich dann auf der östlichen Seite am See zurück und musste feststellen, dass dies zwar ein sehr schöner Weg ist, den man aber besser Richtung Staumauer fährt. Daher nun die Bitte, dass mir jemand sagt, wie rum und auf welchem Weg man den See am besten umfährt. Der Trail am Ostufer endete für mich an einem Forstweg, da ich nach Oderbrück wollte. Wäre ich zum Märchenweg weiter gefahren, würde dann nochmal ein Trailabschnitt folgen?

Ansonsten habe ich wieder festgestellt, dass der Harz irgendwie unvergleichlich ist. Solche Granitblöcke in den Trails findet man sonst nirgends, soweit ich weiß. Allerdings gab es diesmal Ärger mit einem Wandererpaar. Er hielt sich schön zurück, aber sie musste unbedingt rumzetern, ob ich denn den Schindelstieg/Schindersteig fahren müsse ... Auch war sie der Meinung, dass nur die Wege für Biker frei wären, die das entsprechende Zeichen hätten. Arme Frau ...


----------



## PIO" (20. Oktober 2006)

> Ansonsten habe ich wieder festgestellt, dass der Harz irgendwie unvergleichlich ist


da kann ich nur zustimmen!

btw: find ich klasse, dass in diesem forum auch mal der ostharz thema ist!


----------



## Cy-baer (12. Dezember 2006)

PPPsssttt - Hat denn jetzt einer so ne Karte mit eingezeichneten Trails - würde mich sehr freuen über PN.

Welche Trails sind für Nachtfahrten geeignet?


----------



## checkb (12. Dezember 2006)

Cy-baer schrieb:


> PPPsssttt - Hat denn jetzt einer so ne Karte mit eingezeichneten Trails - würde mich sehr freuen über PN.
> 
> Welche Trails sind für Nachtfahrten geeignet?



Kiek doch mal ins Berliner Forum, da findest Du mehrere brauchbare Harzberichte von den Berliner Harzlocal's: Hartz Rox, Brocken Rocken, Dufte Ronda etc.. Warte auf den nächsten Aufruf und klink Dich mit ein von Berlin aus in Richtung Harz.

checkb

PS: N8ride immer Dienstag's in Berlin / Brandenburg


----------



## nonem (24. April 2007)

Hallo,
war jemand schon dieses Jahr im nördlichen Harz unterwegs? In welchem Zustand sind die Wege nach dem ein oder anderen Wintersturm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ILJA (24. April 2007)

Viele wege sind weitestgehend frei, oder zumindest so, dass man ohne Probleme vorbeischieben kann...haben die Holzer gute arbeit geleistet!


----------



## nonem (24. April 2007)

ich wollt mal morgen nach Feierabend Bad Harzburg oder Ilsenburg ansteuern. Hat jemand von euch nen Tipp für eine interessante Feierabendrunde?


----------



## nonem (9. Oktober 2007)

Moin Mädels,
war am Wochenende mal wieder im Harz unterwegs und hab nen Hammertrail direkt neben der Wurmbergschanze entdeckt. In Kombination mit dem Wurmbergstieg Richtung Schierke / Elend sind das 450HM Spass pur.
Und ihr?


----------



## checkb (9. Oktober 2007)

nonem schrieb:


> Moin Mädels,
> war am Wochenende mal wieder im Harz unterwegs und hab nen Hammertrail direkt neben der Wurmbergschanze entdeckt. In Kombination mit dem Wurmbergstieg Richtung Schierke / Elend sind das 450HM Spass pur.
> Und ihr?



Wo ist der Einstieg zum Trail, hinter der Schanzenbaude, kommst Du dann am Schanzentisch raus?

Wenn du das Ganze um 250 Hm verlängern möchtest: einfach nach dem Wurmbergstieg am Forstweg nicht Richtung Schierke ballern, sondern rechts Richtung Schnarchenklippen ( ca.1,5 km Forstautobahn) fahren. An den Klippen rechts vorbei in den Hohlweg ( nicht nach rechts zum Barenberg abbiegen ) und nach ca. 30 Meter leicht links aus dem Hohlweg in einen kleinen Pfad einbiegen. Den Pfad bis zum Ende auf den Forstweg fahren. Dann rechts in Richtung Elend fahren, es folgen 2 Serpentinen und Du kommst an der Brücke über die Kalte Bode raus. Nicht über die Brücke sondern immer am Bach auf Deiner Seite entlang bis nach Elend. Macht bestimmt nochmal 250 Hm auf geilen Schmalpfaden mehr. 

Und jetzt her mit den Einstieg! Danach erzähle ick dir wie Du auf schmalen zurück nach Braunlage kommst.

checkb






Hobbes und Tommi im Serpentinentrail beim BROCKEN ROCKEN 2007


----------



## nonem (9. Oktober 2007)

checkb schrieb:


> Wo ist der Einstieg zum Trail, hinter der Schanzenbaude, kommst Du dann am Schanzentisch raus?
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


sieh dir mal das 2te Bild von mir an, das is genau die gleiche Kurve wie auf deinen Bild (Richtung Elend runter). Ich meinte auch den Trail in Kombination so wie du ihn beschrieben hast. Deine Beschreibung is aber schon detailierter

Der Einstieg für die ca 90HM vom Wurmberg runter ist genau rechts neben den Sprungschanzenabsprung und neben der Treppe (Blickrichtung nach unten Richtung Schierke).


----------



## checkb (9. Oktober 2007)

nonem schrieb:


> sieh dir mal das 2te Bild von mir an, das is genau die gleiche Kurve wie auf deinen Bild (Richtung Elend runter). Ich meinte auch den Trail in Kombination so wie du ihn beschrieben hast. Deine Beschreibung is aber schon detailierter
> 
> Der Einstieg für die ca 90HM vom Wurmberg runter ist genau rechts neben den Sprungschanzenabsprung und neben der Treppe (Blickrichtung nach unten Richtung Schierke).



Danke Dir.  

checkb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (24. Oktober 2007)

Hier mal wieder ein paar Harzbildchen...klick hier.

checkb


----------



## ollibolli (24. Oktober 2007)

checkb schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder ein paar Harzbildchen...klick hier.
> 
> checkb



Wow, saugeile Bilder


----------



## nonem (25. Oktober 2007)

checkb schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder ein paar Harzbildchen...klick hier.
> 
> checkb


seid ihr diesmal den beschriebenen kurzen Trail neben der Schanze runter? echt geil, oder?


----------



## checkb (25. Oktober 2007)

nonem schrieb:


> seid ihr diesmal den beschriebenen kurzen Trail neben der Schanze runter? echt geil, oder?



Nee, der lag nicht auf der Route. Wir haben noch was gecheckt und sind gleich in den Wurmbergstieg rein. 

checkb


----------



## flyingscot (26. Oktober 2007)

@checkb: Super Tour... hab gleich mal ne Route programmiert... kommendes Wochenende ist doch brauchbares Wetter .

@nonem: Der Trail neben der Schanze ist echt nett... danach dann gleich den Wurmbergstieg runter. Ich biege dann aber zur Schnarchenklippe ab, kurze Uphill zum Barenberg und dann schön flowig downhillmäßig den Barenberg runter nach Elend.

Ach ja, der Anfang des Höllenstiegs ist auf etwa 300 Metern komplett umgepflügt worden... Waldarbeiten...


----------



## checkb (26. Oktober 2007)

Barenberg ist auch sehr geil, wie beschrieben schön Flowig.  

checkb


----------



## nonem (29. Oktober 2007)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Ach ja, der Anfang des Höllenstiegs ist auf etwa 300 Metern komplett umgepflügt worden... Waldarbeiten...


Jo, da sind wir letztens bei knietiefen Modder auch durchgewartet. Ist aber nur das oberste Stück, also eigentlich nicht so wild. Der eigentliche Höllenstieg ist ja links davon, die Waldschneise runter.


----------



## Crazy Creek (4. November 2007)

Hallo,
mein Bruder und ich haben in den Herbstferien im Harz Urlaub gemacht um dort zu trainieren und dabei diesen wunderschönen Singletrail in der Nähe von Thale entdeckt. Der Harz ist echt einfach nur spitze, werde nächstes Jahr auch nochmal dahin fahren. 
Gruß joshua


----------



## nonem (13. November 2007)

Crazy Creek schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mein Bruder und ich haben in den Herbstferien im Harz Urlaub gemacht um dort zu trainieren und dabei diesen wunderschönen Singletrail in der Nähe von Thale entdeckt. Der Harz ist echt einfach nur spitze, werde nächstes Jahr auch nochmal dahin fahren.
> Gruß joshua


kannst du die Lage des Trails ein bisschen genauer beschreiben? Der Thread soll ja als kleiner Spotguide für die geilen Harztrails dienen...


----------



## Crazy Creek (13. November 2007)

der trail liegt auf einem bergkamm nördlich von blankenburg.... er führt durch ein naturschutzgebiet ... wenn man balnkenburg über die 81ste verlässte müsste man den bergkamm deutlich zu seiner rechten erkennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (18. November 2007)

servus,

absolute hammer trails findet ihr rundum Thale zu hauf !! da kannst du stundenlang trails fahren bzw. üben und schieben...oder fallen  

als beispiele mal:

Meine absolute Nummer 1 :
1. durchs Bodetal von Thale nach Tresburg/Altenbrak, oder umgekehrt.
ist zwar seit ende der 90er jeweils am Anfang und Ende mit einer Drehtür versehen, es passt aber ein Bike durch UND man kann auf den Trail zwischen Treseburg und Thale auch vom Berg durch die Wildness stossen, sodass man eine gute Ausrede für einen dummen Spruch parat hat   Es sind ca. 10km Trail vom feinsten, mit heftigten Wurzelpassagen, steilen Rampen, Brücken und dabei auch noch in herrlicher Umgebung. AUf der einen Seite der Berg, auf der anderen Seite Steilhang und unten die Bode.
Haben wir in den 90er wöchentlich unsicher gemacht, daher auch die Schranken    und unser Trailgeschick trainiert, Knochenbrüche und einen Rahmenbruch zugezogen.

2. In Thale am Waldkater angekommen, kann man dann auf der einen Seite einen recht heftigen Stieg zur Rosstrappe erklimmen (vom Waldkater as an einer Höhle links hoch, kurz vor Seilbahnstation), bei dem man 300hm beseitigt und eine herrlichen Ausblick am Ende hat.
An der Rosstrappe angekommen, kann man die offizielle Downhillstrecke wieder nach Thale runterfeuern, die man beim hochfahren schonmal kurz gekreuzt hat......vorsicht Angst  
Oder man biked auf einem schmalen Pfad wieder Richtung Treseburg runter.

3. Ebenfalls von Thale/Bodetal/Waldkater aus, kann man über 2 Trails zum Hexentanzplatz klettern. Der sogenannte Hexenstieg (hinter der Jugendherbege) ist aber schon so ziemlich am Limit mit einigen Tragepassagen.
Einfacher wäre der Weg, den man hinter dem Trafohäuschen an der Bodebrücke gegenüber der Seilbahnstation fahren kann. Der ist fahrbarer und weniger verblockt. Kommt man auch am Theater auf der Hexe raus.

Achja, gibt noch 2 Trails zur Hexe. 
Beide beginnend am alten Rodelhäuschen,am Ortsausgang Thale Richtung Friedrichsbrunn/Hexe. Hier kann man zum einen auch einen Zickzackweg hochklettern (früher nach Zeit hochgefeuert...glaube um die 12min...wir waren jung   ) oder man fährt einen Weg über Wurzeln/Steine und angelegten Brücken etwas weniger steil Richtung Hexe. Auch sehr geil !

4. Wieder in Tresburg startend. Nachdem man z.B. den Trail 1 von Thale kam.
Man fährt in Tresburg ortsausgang Richtung Allrode hinter dem letzten Eiskaffee links ab von der Straße in den Wald. Dort gehts dann per Trail eintlang einem kleinen Bach Richtung Allrode hoch. ODER man hält sich links und fährt zum Aussichtspunkt "Weißer Hirsch" hoch. Heftiger Kraxelstieg mit Kanten und Wurzel. Wer gut ist, schaffts mit wenigen Abstiegen. Oben angekommen hat man schönen Ausblick und kann von dort aus zur Hexe/Thale fahren.

Höhenmeterfressertour: Thale per Wurzeltrail zur Georgshöhe, von dort aus rüber zur Lauenburg-Ruine. Von dort aus nach Friedrichsbrunn. Von Dort nach Allrode. Dann runter Treseburg. Dann hoch zur Hexe oder Rosstrappe mit anschließendem Dowhnhilltrail über o. beschriebene Trails nach Thale.

...verdammt ich will raus !!!!!!!!!!

Bei Fragen zum Thema biken in Thale & Umgebung stehe ich gern zur Verfügung.

grüße
duke


----------



## flyingscot (21. November 2007)

checkb schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder ein paar Harzbildchen...klick hier.
> 
> checkb



Diese S4-Sektion, die du da fotographiert hast, wird auf http://www.singletrail-skala.de/ als S3-Bild-Beispiel angeführt...


----------



## chris123 (22. November 2007)

Habts ihr vielleicht auch gps tracks von solch schönen strecken? würde das ganze für nicht orts kundige erleichtern 

Ansonsten echt schöne trails!


----------



## chris123 (22. November 2007)

das glaube ich gerne   aber wenn man schon ein gps hat, dann möchte man es erstens gerne nutzen und zweitens ist es auch viel angenehmer ohne karte zu fahren ;-)

die karten werde ich mir wohl trotzdem anschaffen. und da sind auch diese doch recht unwegsamen trails sowie sämtliche wanderwege verzeichnet?


----------



## chris123 (22. November 2007)

ja, das stimmt. und leider fehlt mir die zeit dazu mich intensiv mit der sache auseinanderzusetzen. natürlich darfst du auch gerne posten wenn du was parat hast


----------



## checkb (22. November 2007)

> Wie zB die von checkb im Link.



Das spannende an einer Tour ist doch das entdecken und ausprobieren.  Immer nur auf einen vorgefertigten Track zu kieken und nachzufahren ist doch ätzend. Der Harz ist ein Singletrailparadies und nur der, der bereit ist sich zu quälen und ein wenig die Birne einschaltet wird die schönen und fetten Trails finden.  Tipps sind in dem Fred hier reichlich, jetzt noch eine Karte für 6,00 Euro gekauft und los geht es. ( Kartentipp: TOPO 50 LVA Sachsen-Anhalt )

checkb


----------



## checkb (22. November 2007)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Diese S4-Sektion, die du da fotographiert hast, wird auf http://www.singletrail-skala.de/ als S3-Bild-Beispiel angeführt...



Das sehe ich anders aber wenn interessiert es, ich komme da eh nicht durch.  

checkb


----------



## flyingscot (23. November 2007)

checkb schrieb:


> Das sehe ich anders aber wenn interessiert es, ich komme da eh nicht durch.
> 
> checkb



Ich habe es bei glitschigen Steinen nicht versuchen wollen...


----------



## checkb (23. November 2007)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Ich habe es bei glitschigen Steinen nicht versuchen wollen...



Wieso, ist doch nur es S3 und das fahre ich auch.   

checkb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris123 (11. Dezember 2007)

Hi!


@ cxfahrer



> @chris123 bist du mal im Sommer bei Jens´BDO RUnde mit mit deinem Meta?



habe das gerade erst realisiert. ich kenne die bdo runde leider nicht. was ist das genau? bin immer offen für bike-kontakte


----------



## Kompostman (11. Dezember 2007)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Diese S4-Sektion, die du da fotographiert hast, wird auf http://www.singletrail-skala.de/ als S3-Bild-Beispiel angeführt...



Ich sehe das Problem an der Stelle eher in der Anfahrt, als an der Stufe selbst. Aber fahr hin und check es aus. Wenn es trocken ist, sollte es etwas leichter gehen, wie man auf dem Bild mit mir sieht.


----------



## flyingscot (12. Dezember 2007)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Ich sehe das Problem an der Stelle eher in der Anfahrt, als an der Stufe selbst. Aber fahr hin und check es aus. Wenn es trocken ist, sollte es etwas leichter gehen, wie man auf dem Bild mit mir sieht.



Ich hatte mir die Stelle angeschaut und sehe das genau wie du... die Anfahrt ist das schwierigste daran. Ausprobiert habe ich es aufgrund der glitschigen Steine und den zugematschten Reifen nicht (es regnete, als ich dort war)... vielleicht nächstes Jahr...

Diese Singletrail-Klassifizierung ist ja auch eher speziell und für S4 sind halt "Trial-Techniken" im Sinne von Räder versetzen notwendig. Und das scheint bei der Stelle inkl. Anfahrt im Idealfall nicht notwendig zu sein... aber diese Eingruppierung ist immer schwierig: fragt man 3 Leute bekommt man 5 Antworten darauf...


----------



## checkb (12. Dezember 2007)

> aber diese Eingruppierung ist immer schwierig: fragt man 3 Leute bekommt man 5 Antworten darauf...



Ick sage S1.  

checkb


----------



## toschi (12. Dezember 2007)

S2

wer bietet mehr  

Gruss toschi


----------



## Kompostman (12. Dezember 2007)

S666 - eine teuflische Stelle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaD (14. Dezember 2007)

Beim nächsten mal etwas weiter rechts(vom Betrachter aus gesehen) anfahren,dann geht's etwas leichter.Und gut den Lenker festhalten.
Hier ein Foto anno 2005


----------



## Kompostman (14. Dezember 2007)

Trocken geht es, dass weiß ich... aber bei den feuchten Steinen kann man ja nicht mal stehen wie man auf meinem Bild sieht.

Aber thx für den Tipp!


----------



## RaD (17. Dezember 2007)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Trocken geht es, dass weiß ich... aber bei den feuchten Steinen kann man ja nicht mal stehen wie man auf meinem Bild sieht.




Ja klar,irgendwas ist ja immer... 

RaD


----------



## checkb (17. Dezember 2007)

> Ob der Magdeburger Weg S1 oder S4 ist können wir ja dann beim Snowride klären.



Da kommen wir nicht lang, klappt bestimmt beim BROCKEN-ROCKEN 2008.

checkb


----------



## Kompostman (17. Dezember 2007)

RaD schrieb:


> Ja klar,irgendwas ist ja immer...
> 
> RaD



lol


----------



## KTMBasti (19. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

komme aus Celle,und bin nur ca. 2 mal jährlich im Harz zum Biken. Habe schon ne´ Menga Trails kennengelernt....
Welcher mir noch fehlt,und mich schon lange interessiert,ist der Höllensteig.
Könnte mir vieleicht jemand ne´ kleine Wegebeschreibung(wenn ich die Teerstr. vom Brockengipfel komme) geben???
Ich wäre Euch sehr dankbar!!! Wollen nämlich Pfingsten in den Harz und die Sache soll sich dann auch lohnen,wenn wir so selten dort sind!!!

Danke    Basti

Ps.: Wenn man den Trail nicht kennt, lieber nicht allein fahren,oder ist er ganz gut zu meistern?????


----------



## michi220573 (20. Februar 2008)

Dieser Forstweg mit Schranke heißt Glashüttenweg. Die Gegend um die Wernigeröder Skihütte nennt sich auch Brockenbett. Dort kreuzen sich Brockenstraße, Glashüttenweg und Gelber Brink.

Wenn man Dich nicht kennt, kann man eher schlecht sagen, ob Du den Weg gut meistern wirst, weil man nicht weiß, wie gut Du fahren kannst. Insgesamt ist der Weg meiner Erfahrung nach bis zum Scheffelweg ganz gut machbar und wird ab dem Scheffelweg deutlich schwieriger. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, gibt es beim Übergang auf den Scheffelweg auch noch eine tiefe Rinne parallel zur Forststraße. Oder war das schon beim Forstmeister-Sietz-Weg? Weiß nicht mehr. Wenn man dort zu rasant ankommt, kann man da ganz schön reinknallen. Ich würde sagen, es macht mehr Spaß, solche Trails gemeinsam zu fahren, unabhängig vom Sicherheitsaspekt. Viel Spaß jedenfalls


----------



## Oliver Linberg (21. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
ich bin im April auch im Harz und habe Höllenstieg ganz oben auf der Liste!!!
Wie ist der dieses Jahr fahrbar?? - liegen viele Bäume quer??

Vielliecht auf diesem Wege eine kleine Anregung:Im Deister habe ich erlebt, dass dort die Trails bei Zerstörung oder nach Sturmschäden sofort wieder geräumt werden. 
Gibts nicht auch im Harz Biker, die da aktiv sind?


----------



## Kompostman (21. Februar 2008)

Der Anfang des ersten Teilstücks ist ziemlich zerfahren durch Waldarbeiten. Bis das Gelände etwas Gefälle bekommt muss man schieben. Aber danach ist er voll fahrbar.


----------



## Oliver Linberg (21. Februar 2008)

Das ist doch mal eine schnelle und gute Nachricht. Ich werde viele Fotos machen und einstellen. Ich hab bisher ja nur drei entdecken können!??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobone (28. März 2008)

Hi !
Ich war letztes Jahr oft im Harz zum biken. Meistens bin ich die ausgeschilderten Routen gefahren(Volksbankarena). Die Routen um den Brocken rum fand ich am Besten (vor allem von Ilsenburg und St.Andreasberg) nur die Trails waren manchmal zu zahm. Gibt es Varianten für die Routen?


----------



## checkb (28. März 2008)

tobone schrieb:


> Hi !
> Ich war letztes Jahr oft im Harz zum biken. Meistens bin ich die ausgeschilderten Routen gefahren(Volksbankarena). Die Routen um den Brocken rum fand ich am Besten (vor allem von Ilsenburg und St.Andreasberg) nur die Trails waren manchmal zu zahm. Gibt es Varianten für die Routen?



Ein Tipp für die BROCKENregion,kaufe Dir die Topo 1:5000 Ost- und Westharz und du findest alle relaven Trails mit ein wenig Gechick. Mehr Infos im Berliner Regionalforum, wo es inzwischen mehrere Theards zum Harz mit Trails gibt. Musst ein wenig suchen, doch es lohnt sich.

checkb


----------



## Kompostman (28. März 2008)

checkb schrieb:


> ,kaufe Dir die Topo 1:5000 Ost- und Westharz


Das wird aber ganz schön viel Papier im Rucksack......


----------



## checkb (28. März 2008)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Das wird aber ganz schön viel Papier im Rucksack......



HäHä.


----------



## ILJA (23. April 2008)

Oliver Linberg schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin im April auch im Harz und habe Höllenstieg ganz oben auf der Liste!!!
> Wie ist der dieses Jahr fahrbar?? - liegen viele Bäume quer??
> 
> ...



Also ich hab den Höllenstieg letztes jahr mal freigeräumt (zumindest alles was ich alleine wegtragen konnte). Lohnt sich ja schon, wenn ich den Weg ca. 10 mal im Jahr fahre. Mal sehn wie es nach sturmtief emma, oder wie es auch immer hieß, ausschaut. Noch ist da oben alles ziemlich nass, das macht noch keinen Spaß bei den Wurzelpassagen.


----------



## checkb (23. April 2008)

ILJA schrieb:


> Also ich hab den Höllenstieg letztes jahr mal freigeräumt (zumindest alles was ich alleine wegtragen konnte). Lohnt sich ja schon, wenn ich den Weg ca. 10 mal im Jahr fahre. Mal sehn wie es nach sturmtief emma, oder wie es auch immer hieß, ausschaut. Noch ist da oben alles ziemlich nass, das macht noch keinen Spaß bei den Wurzelpassagen.



Wenn was im Weg liegt was wirklich stört, räumen wir mit.  

checkb


----------



## tobone (30. Mai 2008)

Hi.
War vorgestern mal wieder in Ilsenburg. Bin teils ausgeschilderte Touren gefahren, teils habe ich mir die Wege selbst gesucht. Kennt jemand ne nette route wie man vom Kruzifix(oberhalb von Ilsenburg) auf die andere Talseite zum Luchsgehege kommt?
Gruß, Tobi


----------



## BikeTiefling (31. Mai 2008)

Ja, Du hast eine PN. 
Gruß BT


----------



## KTMBasti (7. März 2009)

Mahlzeit !

Mensch hier ist ja garnichts mehr los...!

Wollte nur mal sagen,daß wir 21.05.09 (Himmelfahrt) ne Tour geplant haben.
-Start ist um ca. 9.30 Uhr der Schierker Bahnhof
-Bahnparallelweg bis Eckerlochstieg
-Königsbergerweg bis Eckersprung,einmal um den Stausee rum,dann kleine Einkehr in der Rangerstation
-Kegelbahn-Stemplsbuche
-Gelber Brink hoch bis Brockenbett
-Glashüttenweg bis Pfarrstieg/oder alte Bobbahn
-und wieder zurück zum Bahnhof  (Bierchen trinken)

Wir kommen aus Celle. Fahren nach dieser Tour mit dem Auto nach Wildemann und übernachten dort. Am nächsten Tag gehts in den Bikepark-Hahnenklee !!!
Werden bestimmt zwei super Tage...

Wer also lust hat,sich anzuschließen....kann dies gern tuen!!

Gruß   Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MichiP (14. März 2009)

Moin,

gibt es eigentlich Private Gps-Datein für Ortunkundige. Bin bis jetzt auch nur die Volksbankarena Wege abgefahren und vermisse schon ein paar schöne Singletrails. Vor Ort suchen ist für jemanden der vielleicht 2-4 mal im Jahr im Harz ist doch etwas problematisch. 
Links, Mails, Hinweise, Downloads oder fertige Routen,
bin für alles Dankbar.

Gruß

Michi

ps: Würde zum groben Orientieren ein einfaches GPS reichen? Mit unterstützenden Kartenmaterial(Blattform)


----------



## checkb (14. März 2009)

MichiP schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> gibt es eigentlich Private Gps-Datein für Ortunkundige. Bin bis jetzt auch nur die Volksbankarena Wege abgefahren und vermisse schon ein paar schöne Singletrails. Vor Ort suchen ist für jemanden der vielleicht 2-4 mal im Jahr im Harz ist doch etwas problematisch.
> Links, Mails, Hinweise, Downloads oder fertige Routen,
> ...



Einfach die Topos vom Harz kaufen und auf Entdeckungsreise gehen. Ich denke mit ein wenig Mühe wird der Harz dir viele schöne Stunden bereiten. 

checkb

PS: Link zu den Topos: [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Wandern-Harz-Wanderkarten-Set-Westharz-GPS-Orientierung/dp/3894356693/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1237040126&sr=8-1"]http://www.amazon.de/Wandern-Harz-Wanderkarten-Set-Westharz-GPS-Orientierung/dp/3894356693/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1237040126&sr=8-1[/ame]


----------



## MichiP (14. März 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> Einfach die Topos vom Harz kaufen und auf Entdeckungsreise gehen. Ich denke mit ein wenig Mühe wird der Harz dir viele schöne Stunden bereiten.
> 
> checkb
> 
> PS: Link zu den Topos: http://www.amazon.de/Wandern-Harz-Wanderkarten-Set-Westharz-GPS-Orientierung/dp/3894356693/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1237040126&sr=8-1



Hi,

die Karten sind erst mal auf der Amazon Wunschliste danke für den Tipp. Ich weis das jetzt hier nicht so gerne aus dem Nähkästchen geplaudert werden soll/will. Alleine an der Mühe/Lust eigene Wege zu entdecken liegt es nicht nur zu gerne würde ich da tun aaaaber es gibt auch ein Leben ohne Bike was mich Zeitlich dermaßen ausfüllt das ich gerne für das bisschen was mir dann bleibt das Optimum herausholen möchte. Brauch jetzt nicht alles auf dem Silbernen Tablett serviert werden aber vielleicht ein paar Eckdaten(gerne auch per PM )wie Startpunkt usw. Geplant ist dieses Jahr eine kleine Trans Harz die mal in der Bike beschrieben wurden ist dann bleiben mir vielleicht noch 2 Tage zur freien Verfügung und die wollte ich unter Umständen dann optimal nutzen.

Okai

danke und Gruß

Michi

ps: Karten sind jetzt im Einkaufswagen


----------



## checkb (15. März 2009)

@Frag mal Toschi, Ollo und die Lady beim Deister rocken, da hast du Infos ohne Ende.

checkb


----------



## tobone (21. März 2009)

Wo hast du denn das Foto gemacht, was ist denn da bekanntes in der Nähe?
Die Orte die der Wegweiser anzeigt kenne ich ja schon, bin nur am überlegen wo du es gemacht hast.

Gruß  tobi


----------



## RaD (21. März 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Der Harzklub war fleissig - da gibts jetzt neu noch mehr von diesen hübschen Piktogrammen



Da wird es in Zukunft mit Sicherheit noch mehr von geben, da bin ich mir ganz sicher. 
So zerfahren wie einige Trails im vergangenen Jahr ausgesehen haben überrascht mich das nicht weiter.
Threads wie dieser sind daran vielleicht auch nicht ganz unschuldig.
Das Bild ist in der Nähe vom Trudenstein aufgenommen, stimmt's?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emil_Strauss (22. März 2009)

Hallo,

mir stellt sich die Frage, wer das Recht hat zu sperren. Der Harzklub mit Sicherheit nicht. Das sollte doch nur der Forst, bzw. Nationalparkverwaltung können. Da werden sie aber mit dem allgemeinen Betretungsrecht Probleme haben.

Aber mal im Ernst, das Thema Geheimtipps und Touren hatten wir ja mehrmals. Wir sollten jetzt ein für alle Mal aufhören hier Routen zu veröffentlichen. 
Es gibt genügend Informationsquellen, wo jeder seine Touren findet.

Grüße Tim


----------



## MichiP (22. März 2009)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn Du mal irgendwo Urlaub machst mit Deinen Bike und absolut Ortsunkundig bist würdest Du dann nicht auch Fragen wo es schöne Trails gibt? 
Entweder die Wege sind erlaubt oder halt nicht erlaubt was das befahren angeht. Bei letzteren wird es über kurz oder lang eh Probleme geben.
Was meine Anfrage angeht, ich habe mir jetzt Karten besorgt wie Empfohlen und werde unter Anderen vor Ort erkundschaften. Wenn das natürlich 2000 andere Biker auch machen und Planlos umherirren weil die Locals Ihre superduper Geheimtrails auf keinen Fall Preis geben wollen, ich weis nicht......aber Egal.



gruß

Michi


----------



## Emil_Strauss (22. März 2009)

MichiP schrieb:


> Wenn Du mal irgendwo Urlaub machst mit Deinen Bike und absolut Ortsunkundig bist würdest Du dann nicht auch Fragen wo es schöne Trails gibt?
> Entweder die Wege sind erlaubt oder halt nicht erlaubt was das befahren angeht. Bei letzteren wird es über kurz oder lang eh Probleme geben.
> Was meine Anfrage angeht, ich habe mir jetzt Karten besorgt wie Empfohlen und werde unter Anderen vor Ort erkundschaften. Wenn das natürlich 2000 andere Biker auch machen und Planlos umherirren weil die Locals Ihre superduper Geheimtrails auf keinen Fall Preis geben wollen, ich weis nicht......aber Egal.
> 
> ...


Dann mach es doch über PN. 
Wenn aber die 2000 Biker alle den " Superduper" Tipp nehmen haben wir das Problem. Wenn sich 2000 Biker im Harz verteilen nicht, oder seh ich das falsch?
Niemand wird die Tipps verschweigen wollen, aber es muss ja nicht offen in Foren diskutiert werden.

Grüße Tim


----------



## MichiP (22. März 2009)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Dann mach es doch über PN.
> Wenn aber die 2000 Biker alle den " Superduper" Tipp nehmen haben wir das Problem. Wenn sich 2000 Biker im Harz verteilen nicht, oder seh ich das falsch?
> Niemand wird die Tipps verschweigen wollen, aber es muss ja nicht offen in Foren diskutiert werden.
> 
> Grüße Tim




Da gebe ich Dir recht was diesen einen Weg angeht aber auch nur wenn alle auf einmal dort runter wollen.Wenn aber ein Haufen Ortsfremder übers Jahr gesehen überall langbrezeln Ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste (nach mir die Sintflut)wird das Problem nicht kleiner. Ich bin die letzten zwei Jahre ein paar mal im Harz gewesen und dort reichte mir die Volksbankarena(Heist die so) jetzt würde ich halt auch mal gerne was anderes sehen/fahren und bevor mir jemand ein PM schicken kann muß ich doch erst einmal mein Anliegen schildern.

Im Prinzip ist Dein Bedanken aber richtig obwohl das Problem unter anderen auch ein bisschen Hausgemacht ist wenn ich manchmal die Fahrweise einiger Mitmenschen sehe. Das ist aber ein anderes Thema

gruß

Michi


----------



## Emil_Strauss (22. März 2009)

MichiP schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ist Dein Bedanken aber richtig obwohl das Problem unter anderen auch ein bisschen Hausgemacht ist wenn ich manchmal die Fahrweise einiger Mitmenschen sehe. Das ist aber ein anderes Thema
> 
> gruß
> 
> Michi



Bin mir da nicht sicher, ob es hausgemacht ist. Man sieht den Bikern ja ihre Herkunft nicht an. 
Ich kann da ja nur für mich sprechen, immer freundlich Grüßen, Geschwindigkeit runter und vor allem nicht provozieren lassen...
Eigentlich gibt es ja auch wenig Konflikte, da der geneigte Wanderer ja irgendwie doch immer die gleichen Ziele aufsucht. Solange ich die touristischen Orte meide, oder den Zeitpunkt gut wähle, gibts keine Probleme. 
Es gibt hier im Ostharz ja auch immer das Singletrail Wochenende, gibt nen Thread hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=352053, da kannst Du ja auch mal gerne teilnehmen. Danach hast du die Trails. 

Grüße


----------



## MichiP (22. März 2009)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Bin mir da nicht sicher, ob es hausgemacht ist. Man sieht den Bikern ja ihre Herkunft nicht an.
> Ich kann da ja nur für mich sprechen, immer freundlich Grüßen, Geschwindigkeit runter und vor allem nicht provozieren lassen...
> Eigentlich gibt es ja auch wenig Konflikte, da der geneigte Wanderer ja irgendwie doch immer die gleichen Ziele aufsucht. Solange ich die touristischen Orte meide, oder den Zeitpunkt gut wähle, gibts keine Probleme.
> Es gibt hier im Ostharz ja auch immer das Singletrail Wochenende, gibt nen Thread hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=352053, da kannst Du ja auch mal gerne teilnehmen. Danach hast du die Trails.
> ...



Danke für den Tip mit dem Trailwochenende, ist denn schon was für 2009 in Planung.Ansonsten werd ich es mal im Auge behalten.

gruß

Michi


----------



## MichiP (23. März 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> In diesem Fred hier ist (fast) alles aufgezählt, brauchst nur durchlesen. Hab ich auch so gemacht, mit Karte und ggfs. MagicMaps hat man schnell eine Tour beisammen.
> Ein Grossteil der Wege ist aber (mittlerweile) fürs Bike verboten.
> Ausserdem wirst du zusammenhängende Singletrails nicht finden. Alles liegt weit auseinander oder ist oft viel zu verblockt für dein CC-Bike, sodass du doch wieder auf Forstautobahnen unterwegs bist.
> Im Nationalpark hat die Natur vorrang, daher werden möglichst wenig Wege ausgewiesen (nachzulesen hier!). Deswegen drängt sich alles auf wenigen Wegen und es entstehen Konflikte...



Hi,

danke für die Info. Werde dann mal vor Ort schauen ob man vielleicht die ein oder andere Strecke findet. Vielleicht kann man die offiezellen Routen noch ein wenig verfeinern.

danke und gruß

Michi

ps: mein LV als CC-Bike zu deklarieren find ich aber mutig


----------



## tobone (23. März 2009)

Scon viele Fotos von der steineren Renne gesehen. Habe glaube ch auch schonmal gefragt wo das ist, muß die Frage aber nochmal stellen. Könnt ihr mir nochmal beschreiben wo? Am besten nach irgendwelchen Punkten die jeder kennt.

Danke und Gruß,  Tobi


----------



## MichiP (23. März 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wieso, das ist doch CC ?
> Fahrer: toschi / Bike: LV / Foto: ich/  Location: Renne (kein NP, kein Verbot)...




Okai

hatte bei CC eher an so etwas gedacht

http://cache.daylife.com/imageserve/0dpw034erAcJ7/610x.jpg


gruß

Michi


----------



## Emil_Strauss (23. März 2009)

Wieso schiebt er?
Ist das LV kaputt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ILJA (25. März 2009)

hui respekt, also diesen renneweg trau ich mich selbst nich mit meinem DHler runter (besonders auf höhe der brücke zum gasthaus)


----------



## Chris82 (25. März 2009)

Was soll einem denn auch "leichter" gelingen an der Renne wenn ich nen 20 kg bike unter mir rumwuchten soll?


----------



## Emil_Strauss (2. April 2009)

Musste ja so kommen. Ging jetzt aber recht schnell.
Naja, wer keine Lobby hat....


----------



## michi220573 (2. April 2009)

In den Jahren, als ich noch auf dem Hohnekamm unterwegs war, hab ich in Summe vielleicht fünf Wanderer gesehen. Schade, gerade der Hohnekamm war für mich immer ein Beispiel für das Märchenhafte am Harz und wegen der vielen Möglichkeiten ließ sich der Hohnekamm immer prima in mehrere Touren einbauen. Wenn das so weiter geht, fällt der alljährliche Ausflug nach Schierke wohl ab 2009 flach


----------



## kosh_hh (2. April 2009)

na klasse - der B.-stieg war aber schon letztes Jahr gesperrt (gesehen im Oktober). Auf dem Hohnekamm ist eine Spezies aber wirklich sehr selten - die Wanderer.

Ich vermute der ganze Stress entsteht da, wo die Massen aufeinander treffen. Brockenstraße ist die Asphaltstraße, die zum Brocken hochgeht? Wenn ja, kann ich die Beschwerden der Wanderer aber auch verstehen. Wie da manche MTB und Rennradfahrer runterheizen ist echt der totale Schwachsinn. Für die interessanten Trails haben die keine Fahrtechnik aber da machen sie die Bremse auf und markieren den dicken Larry.

Auch einige interessante Wege, die am Woe sehr stark frequentiert sind, sollten nur in der Woche befahren werden. Da ich meist nur am Woe im Harz bin, muss ich halt auf die verzichten, auch wenn es schwer fällt. Aber besser so, als den ganzen Ärger auf sich ziehen.

Wenn wir auf Trails Wanderer treffen halten wir an oder bedanken uns ganz freundlich, wenn die Platz machen und uns vorbeilassen. Im Harz hatten wir noch nie Probleme mit der Fußfraktion.

Na ja, wenn die Trails gesperrt werden, ist der Harz für mich gestorben. Sehr schade, der Harz ist wirklich richtig gut. Die Volksbank Arena können die sich schenken, da sind selbst die Harburger Berge interessanter.


----------



## daniel07 (2. April 2009)

kosh_hh schrieb:


> ...Wenn wir auf Trails Wanderer treffen halten wir an oder bedanken uns ganz freundlich, wenn die Platz machen und uns vorbeilassen. Im Harz hatten wir noch nie Probleme mit der Fußfraktion.



so mach ich das auch immer. und ich hab bis auf einen volltrunkenen kerl noch nie jemanden erlebt, der mir böse war, wenn ich von hinten angerauscht kam. ich fahre auch den Bremer Weg runter obwohl es schon länger nicht mehr erlaubt ist. ob sich im nachhinein jemand über mich beschwert hat, weiß ich natürlich nicht. allerdings meide ich die wege zu stoßzeiten (ist für mich als local aber auch nicht so schwer). lasst euch von den verboten nicht abschrecken, denn weniger wanderer werden es auch nicht, wenn aller wege für uns freigegeben würden. und im ernstfall würde mich kein ranger aufhalten können. nichts gegen die ranger, die machen ja dann auch nur ihren job.


----------



## Emil_Strauss (2. April 2009)

daniel07 schrieb:


> ich fahre auch den Bremer Weg runter obwohl es schon länger nicht mehr erlaubt ist. ob sich im nachhinein jemand über mich beschwert hat, weiß ich natürlich nicht. . lasst euch von den verboten nicht abschrecken,



Findest du es ok hier zu Ordnungswidrigkeiten aufzurufen? 

Nach dem Motto " Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert". Tschuldigung, gerade, wenn jetzt die Sperrungen einsetzen, sollten wir Biker wohl mehr Vernuft zeigen.
Wenn wir immer ein Stückchen besser sind als die Wanderer, entziehen wir denen die Grundlage.

Grüße


----------



## daniel07 (2. April 2009)

gewiss wollte ich das nicht. nur schreiben hier einige: "jetzt ist der harz für mich gestorben." das fänd' ich echt schade. ich meine damit nur, dass es die wenigsten wanderer sind die sich an uns stören, meist jenseits des rentenalters, in rudeln ab zehn aufwärts und die ganze breite des weges (auch auf forstautobahnen) einnehmend. ok eigentlich ist das die mehrheit, und trotzdem beschweren sich nur die wenigsten. und grade wenn man ihnen dann freundlich begegnet, merken sie doch, dass wir friedfertige leute sind, die einfach die natur genießen wollen.


----------



## ohmtroll (2. April 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Der Herr von der NPVW nannte ein persönlich mit einer Gruppe Wanderer erlebtes Aufeinandertreffen am Weg vom/zum Trudenstein, das er als nicht ungefährlich und unfreundlich seitens der MTBler bezeichnete.


Ich liebe diese Art von representativen Erhebungen. Sehr wissenschaftlich.
Sind wir doch mal ehrlich: Bei den Wandermassen ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, daß sich jemand durch Radfahrer bedrängt fühlt, sehr hoch. 
Welcher MTBler würde schon die NPVW anrufen, um sein Leid mit den Wanderern zu klagen? 
Die stehen doch dauernd im Weg rum, trampeln mit ihren fetten Schuhen alle Blumen und Insekten nieder. Manche sind so schwach, daß sie den Zug nehmen müssen. Meistens sieht man sie irgendwas essen oder laut umher schreien. Wie soll da die Natur zur Ruhe kommen? Die (Goethe-)Wege müssen extra breiter gemacht werden, damit noch mehr nebeneinanderher gehen können. Und sie kennen sich auch nicht aus abseits der Hauptwege. Die traun sich gar nicht auf manche Klippen.
Da müssen extra Schilder aufgestellt werden, damit die wieder nach Schierke zurückfinden. Weiter weg vom Brocken trifft man eh kaum einen.
Die Würstchenbuden liegen da viel zu weit auseinander.
Also die NPVW macht das schon richtig. Der Natur hilft man am besten, wenn die Moutainbiker dort bleiben, wo man Rad fährt, nämlich auf den Radwegen in der Stadt!

P.S. Uuuupps! Da sind wir auch zu gefährlich > Polizeiaktion in Berlin ... was jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kosh_hh (3. April 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Der Herr von der NPVW nannte ein persönlich mit einer Gruppe Wanderer erlebtes Aufeinandertreffen am Weg vom/zum Trudenstein, das er als nicht ungefährlich und unfreundlich seitens der MTBler bezeichnete.



Interessant wäre es noch zu wissen, ob es sich um die Forststraße vom/zum Trudenstein handelt oder um den Trail, der am Trudenstein zum Hohnekamm hochgeht. Ärgerlich, das so ein Haufen MTB-Vollidioten immer alle anderen mit reinreißt.

@ohmtroll
deine pauschalen Beleidigungen gegen die Wanderer halte ich für unangebracht. Es ist das gute Recht jedes Wanderers "im Weg rum zu stehen" oder "nebeneinander her zu gehen". Wenn man auf solch ein "Hindernis" stößt, muss man halt seine Geschwindigkeit entsprechend anpassen. Das haben die MTBler am Trudenstein wohl nicht gemacht. Was kommt dabei raus? Trailsperrungen für alle anderen. Schade.


----------



## scratty (3. April 2009)

kosh_hh schrieb:


> @ohmtroll
> deine pauschalen Beleidigungen gegen die Wanderer halte ich für unangebracht. Es ist das gute Recht jedes Wanderers "im Weg rum zu stehen" oder "nebeneinander her zu gehen". Wenn man auf solch ein "Hindernis" stößt, muss man halt seine Geschwindigkeit entsprechend anpassen. Das haben die MTBler am Trudenstein wohl nicht gemacht. Was kommt dabei raus? Trailsperrungen für alle anderen. Schade.



Naja, irgendwo hat er schon Recht. Sie stehen ja nicht direkt im Weg rum, aber das Problem ist, sie rechnen nicht damit, dass es außer ihnen noch andere Spezies auf den Wegen gibt! Und dadurch sind Konflikte vorprogrammiert. Solange Biker, Wanderer, Reiter, Autofahrer usw. meinen, der jeweilige Weg gehöre ihnen allein, wird es nie was. Das Phänomen kennt jeder von der Autobahn. Und meine Meinung ist auch, dass Biker naturschonender sind als viele Wanderer (außer einige Spacken, denen es nur ums rasen geht): der Biker passiert in Sekunden, der Wanderer in Minuten. Biker grölen und singen nicht im Wald. 5 Bikes hinterlassen weniger Spuren als 10 Füße, denn sie bleiben fast immer auf dem Weg. Für jeden Weg, der für Biker gesperrt wird, müsste auch einer für Wanderer gesperrt werden. Meiner Meinung nach ist aber beides keine Lösung. Und dass der Naturschutz an erster Stelle steht, brauchen wir hier wohl nicht zu diskutieren. Das ist selbstverständlich.


----------



## michi220573 (3. April 2009)

daniel07 schrieb:


> ... nur schreiben hier einige: "jetzt ist der harz für mich gestorben." das fänd' ich echt schade ...



300 km Anreise sind einfach zu viel, wenn ich dann alle interessanten Trails nicht mehr fahren darf. Forstautobahnen kann ich auch hier im Taunus haben. Von den drei Standardtouren, die ich eigentlich bei jedem Harzausflug gefahren bin, kann ich inzwischen zwei Touren mehr oder weniger streichen, es sei denn, ich setze mich über den Wegeplan hinweg, was ich lieber nicht riskieren will. Schade, dass es keine Regelung gibt, die das Befahren zumindest vor und nach bestimmten Uhrzeiten oder unter der Woche erlaubt. Klingt vielleicht zunächst albern, aber je mehr Wanderer unterwegs sind, desto höher ist das Unfallrisiko. Also verbiete ich das Befahren zu den Stoßzeiten - Sa, So und feiertags sagen wir 10-17 Uhr - und ansonsten ist es erlaubt, weil dann eh kaum einer unterwegs ist. Es scheint nämlich, als wäre die Natur nicht der Grund für das Verbot und auch nicht alle anderen Faktoren, die hier von cx aufgezählt wurden, sondern eben nur die Wandererbeschwerden. Grüne Abbiegepfeile sind ja auch eine Aufweichung des Anhalte- und Nichtweiterfahrgebotes bei Ampelrotphase, Tempolimits zu bestimmten Uhrzeiten gelten ja außerhalb dieser Uhrzeiten nicht usw. Warum nicht auch im Wald?!


----------



## bodo bagger (3. April 2009)

tja die np ler mit ihren fadenscheinigen argumenten und vorallem ihrer doppelmoral waren mir schon immer ein dorn im auge. kann man nur hoffen, dass sich die wirtschaftskrise ausbaut und in den öffentlichen kassen das geld für die hauptberuflichen ökofasch***** einfach knapp wird.

nichts gegen die idee des np ansich, aber was da an doppelmoral und klüngel herrscht ist wohl nicht mehr als gesund zu bezeichnen.
Beispiel: ausbau des gothewegs von der umwelt und erosionsschonenden variante mit holzstegen zur geschotterten autobahn und gleichzeitige sperrung aller ja aller trails für mtb... regulierungswahn deutschland.

das schöne daran ist nur, dass die derzeitige klientel, die das geld noch auf den brocken bringt und letztlich das wirtschaftliche überleben von diesen leuten sichert, binnen der nächsten zehn jahre demografisch bedingt einfach wegstirbt. dann wirds wohl auch eng mit dem zahlenden publikumg, dass sich für 25eur auf den brocken karren lässt und letztlich auch die wirtschaftliche grundlage dieser npler bildet.


----------



## daniel07 (3. April 2009)

der grund,dass die anliegen eines einzelnen wanderers höher einzustufen sind, als die einer gruppe biker ist so einfach,wie logisch. GELD. ich hab noch keinen biker am brockenbahnhof souvenirs kaufen sehen und auch das brockenmuseum besuchen wohl die wenigsten, um mal beim höchsten berg norddeutschlands zu bleiben. weiter stehen da noch die kosten für unterkunft und verpflegung zu buche. also es müssen mehr biker in den harz kommen und viel mehr geld ausgeben. der biketourismus muss sich im harz rentieren. solange das nicht der fall ist, werden wir immer im hintergrund und unsere "wünsche" belanglos bleiben.
on top: es gibt aber noch genug andere wege die gering frequentiert und gut in touren einzubauen sind. und es stehen keine verbotschilder. zum beispiel "Schwarzer Graben" lässt sich prima in eine tour im bereich eckertalsperre mit ilsenburg als ziel einbauen.
ist ein schneller flowiger trail mit kniffligen passagen, da zum teil viel trockenes laub rumliegt.


----------



## gnss (3. April 2009)

War von den Wanderern beschwert sich denn oder über wen? Wenn ich auch am Samstag bei schönem Wetter eine Runde fahre begegne ich bestimmt mehr als 100 Wanderern auf den Wegen, die Raktionen auf mich sind meistens positiv oder neutral, an technischen Passagen wird auch schonmal interessiert geguckt und bewundert, das geht quer durch alle Altersklassen, ob irgendwelche Twens oder Rentner, bei einer Pause kann man mit denen sogar nett plaudern. Meistens trifft man auch ein bis zwei Faschisten, die bei auch noch so umsichtiger Fahrweise irgendeine ******* von sich geben müssen, weil sie ja im Recht sind oder es zumindest meinen. 
Ob die Wege jetzt offiziell gesperrt sind oder nicht interessiert mich bei meiner Streckenwahl nicht, ich bleibe umsichtig und freundlich, vermeide die bekannten Massenaufläufe und erfreue mich weiterhin am Harz.
Ist jemand Mitglied bei der DIMB oder beim MTBvD und könnte mal fragen wo sie waren, als die neuen Regelungen beschlossen wurden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emil_Strauss (3. April 2009)

Eines ist doch klar: Niemand bedankt sich bei der NpV, dass er von Biker freundlich behandelt wurde.
Es treffen doch nur die Beschwerden dort ein. 
Auch wenn sich nur wenige Wanderer beschweren, so reicht das . 
Zudem gab es ja auf der Brockenstrasse nun wirklich schlimme Zusammentreffen von Bikern und Wanderern. Es ist doch nur die zwangsläufige Konsequenz, dass jetzt Speerungen erfolgen.
Wie oft sind mir auf dem schon seit längerem verbotenen Goetheweg, zur Hauptzeit, MTBler entgegengekommen. Fahren konnten die häufig nicht wirklich. Da habe selbst ich mich bedroht gefühlt, dass die plötzlich umkippen und mich mitreissen.
Eigentlich muss ich den Eindruck der Wanderer bestätigen, auch wenns mir leid tut. 
Nach meiner Erfahrung sind 50% der MTBler, die auf Hauptstrecken fahren, leider nicht freundlich, ist aber auch klar, man kann da eh nicht jeden grüßen und die Masse an Wanderern erzeugt eh nur Frust. Dann lässt man es natürlich mal richtig krachen, wenn die Strecke freier wird.

Wir haben aber noch genügend Spielraum im Harz, man muss ja nicht am Brocken fahren.


----------



## michi220573 (3. April 2009)

Am Hohnekamm gibt es aber keine Wandererkonzentration, zumindest nicht nach meiner Erfahrung. Und die Vorkommnisse auf der Brockenstraße haben vordergründig für mich auch keinen Zusammenhang mit Trailsperrungen auf dem Hohnekamm. Vielmehr sieht das nun für mich aus, als würde man potentiell gefährliche Wege (eng, unebener Untergrund) pauschal sperren.

Wobei ich glaube, dass viele sog. Wanderer auch nicht wirklich in der Lage sind, einen Weg wie die Eckerlöcher zu meistern. Viele sind gar keine Wanderer, sondern lediglich Spaziergänger. Sind es vielleicht auch meist diese, die sich beschweren, weil sie mangels passender Ausrüstung, Einstellung und Fähigkeiten/Kenntnisse eine für einen Biker harmlose Situation erst gefährlich machen, ihr eigenes Zutun aber gar nicht erkennen? Wie oft eierten vermeintliche Wanderer auf dem Eckerlochweg hin und her, weil sie mit falschem Schuhwerk kaum laufen konnten, und kamen uns so in die Quere an Stellen, die man problemlos gemeinsam hätte passieren können. Aber solche Diskussionen werden sicher gar nicht geführt, wenn es darum geht, die Wanderer vor uns zu schützen.


----------



## daniel07 (3. April 2009)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> ...Nach meiner Erfahrung sind 50% der MTBler, die auf Hauptstrecken fahren, leider nicht freundlich, ist aber auch klar, man kann da eh nicht jeden grüßen und die Masse an Wanderern erzeugt eh nur Frust...
> 
> Wir haben aber noch genügend Spielraum im Harz, man muss ja nicht am Brocken fahren.



50% ?  halte ich für übertrieben. ich grüße gar keinen wanderer. warum auch, kenn die leute doch nicht. aber ich bedanke mich bei jedem, der mir auf mein bitten hin, oder von sich aus platz macht. und wenn ich doch mal samstags vormittag auf einem hauptweg unterwegs bin, dann sag ich halt in fünf minuten 50 mal danke. was solls.

aber du hast schon recht, der brocken ist nicht alles.
tip an alle auswertigen: kauft euch eine fuß-wanderkarte. da sind alle schönen wege eingezeichnet.


----------



## ohmtroll (3. April 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Eine zunehmende Attraktivität der Mittelgebirge für Rad-, besonders Mountainbikefahrer, ist allerdings zu erkennen.


Ja das ist doch mal eine genaue wissenschaftliche Aussage.

Schätzen wir mal wissenschaftlich exakt den Harzer Wanderer/MTBer Quotienten auf 5427:1, dann kommen wir zwangsläufig zu dem Schluss:
Meckert hier nicht rum, wenn euch Wege verboten werden, wo ihr sowieso kaum seid!


----------



## daniel07 (3. April 2009)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> ...Meckert hier nicht rum, wenn euch Wege verboten werden, wo ihr sowieso kaum seid!



 mein reden. kommt alle in den harz und gebt viel geld aus und schon werden wir mehr beachtet.


----------



## Chris82 (3. April 2009)

daniel07 schrieb:


> mein reden. kommt alle in den harz und gebt viel geld aus und schon werden wir mehr beachtet.



Ich geb gerne 20  wenn ich beim befahren von verbotenen Wegen erwischt werde, solange sie mich dann den restlichen Tag in Ruhe lassen. Auf stark frequentierten wegen halte ich mich sowieso nur auf wenns anders nicht geht.

PS: Was ist eure Spitzengeschwindigkeit/Zeit am 1.Mai-Wochenende vom Brocken bis zum Goethe-Weg?


----------



## ILJA (3. April 2009)

michi220573 schrieb:


> In den Jahren, als ich noch auf dem Hohnekamm unterwegs war, hab ich in Summe vielleicht fünf Wanderer gesehen.



Hatte mal den Fehler gemacht Samstag nachmittag dort oben zu sein (hatte Sommerferien und hatte mein wochentags-gefühl verloren^^). Obwohl ich auf dem Kamm den DHler nur schiebend fortbewegt, und Wanderer an engen Stellen immer zuerst durchgelassen habe wurde ich wirklich UNFREUNDLICH von mehreren Wanderern darauf hingewiesen dass das radfahren hier verboten sei.
Dass das Pflücken und Essen von Beeren, die 10m neben dem Weg wachsen ja auch nicht so "gern gesehen" ist scheint hingegen die wenigsten zu interessieren.


Nach etwa 17 Uhr Uhr allerdings sieht man im Harz komischerweise nur noch vernünftige Leute auf den Wegen, welche wissen, wie man sich im Wald, der für alle da ist, verhällt. Im Wald als Erholungsgebiet und nicht als Sensationsobjekt.


----------



## michi220573 (4. April 2009)

Mag sein, dass das Biken auf dem Hohnekamm tatsächlich verboten war. Die Wanderer haben sich aber sicher nicht durch Dich gestört gefühlt, sondern dadurch, dass Du das Verbot missachtet hast. Klappe halten oder freundlich grüßen, Biker vorbei lassen und wieder seine Ruhe haben - dauert 5 Sekunden und niemandem wurde etwas böses getan. Aber sich aus Prinzip aufregen ist albern. Leider sind es dann genau diese Leute, die petzen gehen und alles noch schlimmer machen. Wenn Ihr am Wurmberg dann den neuen Bikepark haben werdet, kommen dann noch die Argumente dazu, dass Ihr da ja nun Platz zum Biken habt und nicht mehr auf den Trails fahren müsst. Es ist traurig. Wahrscheinlich fahren die auf dem Weg in den Harz auch noch alle links ...


----------



## MasterAss (30. April 2009)

Sagt mal, ist es so schlimm mit den Sperrungen?
Wenn man unter der Woche fährt, sollte das wohl keinen stören behaupte ich jetzt mal Provokativ.

Auch wenn ich jetzt vllt. auf Gegenwind stoße: Ich fahre weiterhin im Harz die Trails, zwar mit klarer Rücksicht auf Wanderer, aber ich fahre sie.


----------



## scratty (30. April 2009)

Wir sind zu Ostern morgens zu dritt durch das Bodetal, immer freundlich und zuvorkommend zu den Wanderern. Dabei hat sich von geschätzt etwa 50 oder 60 Wanderern nur ein einziger beschwert (er hat in seinem Leben bestimmt noch nie etwas verbotenes getan ). Trotz einiger Bedenken war es eine rundum gelungene Sache, trotz Feiertag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emil_Strauss (1. Mai 2009)

scratty schrieb:


> 50 oder 60 Wanderern nur ein einziger beschwert




Leider könnte genau der Eine der einzige sein, der sich beschwert! Die anderen werden wohl kaum lobend bei der NP antreten...


----------



## scratty (1. Mai 2009)

Denunzianten und Miesmacher wird es immer geben. Und wenn ihn die Beschwerdestelle (welche auch immer, das Bodetal liegt nicht im NP) nach dem Grund seiner Beschwerde fragt, so wird er keinen haben.


----------



## tobone (8. Mai 2009)

Hi!
Wollte mal fragen wie die Wege um den Brocken aussehen. Sind zwar manche Wege gesperrt, deshalb nur erstmal so grob gefragt: Vom Brocken Richtung Torfhaus-Richtung Oderteich-Salzstieg-Skidenkmal....

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## Emil_Strauss (8. Mai 2009)

Runter auf der Brockenstr. Unten am Fuss auf dem Kaiserweg Richtung Goetheweg. Unterhalb der Brockenbahn ist der Goethweg nicht mehr für Radfahrer gesperrt. Dann Richtung Torfhaus.
Auf dem Märchenweg gehts dann weiter. 
Hast dir da aber das mit Sicherheit konfliktreichste Gebiet ausgesucht. Gerade Goetheweg und Märchenweg wimmeln vor Wanderern. Abgesehen von den Diskussionen etc, machst eh keinen Spass, wenn man ewig auf die Wanderer Rücksicht nimmt und warten muss. 
Warum fahrt ihr nicht gleich in eine einsamere Region? Mit Sicherheit gibts da den grösseren Spassfaktor. Der Brocken ist doch eine völlig überschätzte Region. Nur weils der höchste Berg ist? Wenn Brocken,dann vor 9.00 oder nach 18.00.


----------



## tobone (8. Mai 2009)

Vielleicht hatte ich die Frage falsch gestellt.
Der Spaßfaktor ist auf dieser Tour eigentlich immer groß. Ärger mit Wanderern hatte ich noch nie, ganz im Gegenteil. Man muß halt Rücksicht nehmen.
Meine Frage bezog sich eher auf den Zustand der Wege (Schnee, allgemeiner Zustand...)
Besonders für die Wege : Unterer Bereich vom Heinrich Heine weg (bei Ilsenburg), Goetheweg, Märchenweg, Salzstieg, das Stück vom Skidenkmal links runter zum Pionierweg, Trails um den Froschfelsen herum (oberhalb von Ilsenburg), und der steile Serpentinentrail nach Ilsenburg, falls jemand weiß welchen ich meine (man kommt auf der Straße im Ilsetal raus)

Wie sehen die Wege zur zeit so aus?

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## Emil_Strauss (9. Mai 2009)

Oberhalb 800m war ich derzeit noch nicht. Da istes frei. Allerdings war der Schnee am Brocken natürlich extrem verdichtet und ein paar Meter mehr...


----------



## tobone (9. Mai 2009)

Kann jemand was über den Zustand de einzelnen Wege sagen, soweit ihr die kennt und in letzter Zeit gefahren seid?


----------



## flyingscot (9. Mai 2009)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass dort kein Schnee mehr zu finden ist. Ich bin vor gut ner Woche eine Hochharztour gefahren. Lediglich auf einigen präparierten Pisten (z.B. am Wurmberg) und im schattigen Wald >900m lagen noch ein paar Fetzen.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (9. Mai 2009)

hallo...waren gerade übers 1.Mai Wochenende im Harz. Also Wege sind auf jeden Fall bis in alle Höhenlagen frei. Probleme mit Wanderern hatten wir eigentlich nirgends. Halt immer freudlich danken. Zu den Stosszeiten war auf den Wegen rund um den Wurmberg, Sandbrinkweg, Wolfswarte, Torfhaus, Kaiserweg usw, quer über alle Wege des Brockengebietes, trotzdem sehr gutes Fahren. Rund um den Oderteich/ Märchenweg wurde uns sogar  an den Trailstücken zugeklatscht. Verbotsschilder haben wir nirgends gesehen oder wohl nicht drauf geachtet. Auf den Brocken sind wir Sa nach 17 Uhr und da war die Straße auch frei. Schöne lange Abfahrt die ich empfehlen kann wäre von der Wolfswarte runter nach Altenau. Erst über breite Schotterpiste u dann über ein welliges Wiesenstück mit schnellen weiten Sprüngen u Geschwindigkeiten von 65 km/h + Abschluss-Sprung. Wenn dann bloß nicht die schweren steilen 8km zurück nach Torfhaus gewesen wären...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




off Topic...Hat schon mal einer die Monsterroller vom Wurmberg beobachtet. Etliche Stürze auf fieser steiler Schotterpiste in kurzen Klamotten ohne Protektoren. Kinder u Mütter mit Kind vorne drauf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Die Roller lassen sich garnicht kontrollieren, da sagt keiner was.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



( mit Bike runter rockt natürlich)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobone (9. Mai 2009)

Ok, danke erstmal für die Infos.


----------



## Geestraider (11. Mai 2009)

war am WE vor ort. brocken, wurmberg, achtermann, alles schneefrei!
wir sind die monsterrolle strecke unterhalb der schanze runter, sehr schön zum hüpfen und null probleme mit wanderern, die liefen alle auf dem parallel  laufenden forstweg.


----------



## DerPepe (6. Oktober 2009)

Hallo ihr Harzer,

werde evtl noch dieses Jahr für ein Wochenende in den Harz kommen,
bzw ist für kommendes Jahr ein langes Bikeweekend mit Kollegen geplant und der Harz ist als mögliches Reiseziel in die Auswahl gekommen.
Wir fahren AM mit möglichst vielen Singletrails die auch ruhig technisch werden dürfen. Streckenlänge so bis 60km und 1600hm.
Wichtig halt das es GPS Touren sind!

Daher habe ich ein paar fragen diesbezüglich. Ab wann ist es im Harz i.d. Regel schneefrei? Kann man ab April/Mai dort gut biken?
Wo sollte man am besten Übernachten um die besten Touren zu fahren?
Was gibt es evtl sonst noch so was man sich dort auf jeden fall mal ansehen sollte (sightseeing  )

Habe schonmal ein wenig im Internet gegoogelt und diese Trails als besonders empfehlenswert gefunden: Märchenweg & Magdeburger-Weg.

Habe im Internet folgende Touren gefunden und wollte mal eure Meinung dazu wissen:

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.20649.html
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.25853.html
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.42291.html
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.42297.html



Diese Tour würde ich dann evtl noch dieses Jahr fahren:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.25853.html
daher nochmals die Frage: empfehlenswert?


Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen


mfg und vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## argh (6. Oktober 2009)

Von GPS-Touren habe ich keine Ahnung. Aaaaber:

Zum Anschauen: am besten lasst ihr die Gegend auf euch wirken. Sightseeing gibt´s theoretisch auch zur Genüge- wenn ihr denn alte Bergwerke, fast ausgestorbene Städte/ Dörfer oder Touri-Anlaufpunkte besuchen wollt. Ansonsten: rein in den Wald und die Stille geniessen. 

Schneefrei ist es in den Höhenlagen (da, wo man auch gut biken kann) nicht vor Mai. Vorher ist auf jeden Fall mit miesen Schneeresten zu rechnen.

Übernachten? Ich finde Schierke und St. Andreasberg ziemlich gut. Der Ostharz ist aber i.A. irgendwie ähm... "atmosphärischer". 

Kann´s sein, dass Du mir vor einigen Tagen eine Email geschrieben hast? Die habe ich im Eifer des Gefechts dummerweise gelöscht. Verzeihung!


----------



## Emil_Strauss (6. Oktober 2009)

Moinsen,

schneefrei im April/ Mai kann man eher vergessen. Oft sind noch die Forstwege und Loipenwege noch sulzig. Macht schieben überhaupt keinen Spass!

Die Touren sind schon ganz gut. Märchenweg und Magdeburger Weg sind bei Nässe eher unangenehm und auf alle Fälle an WE zu meiden! Touri Invasion,damit Ärger vorprogrammiert.
Was bei eurer Plannung fehlt, ist der Acker Bruchberg. Zu Tante Ju und Butterstieg müst ihr euch selber durchgoogeln. 

Guter Tourenausgangspunkt ist natürlich Altenau. Oder ihr sucht euch Unterkunft in den Skihütten Oderbrück. 
Fahrt doch einfach auch mal ein Stück den Hexenstieg. Entlang des Oberharzer Wasserregals gibts dann auch Sightseeing.

Grüße Tim


----------



## daniel07 (7. Oktober 2009)

zum Thread-Titel passt wohl keine der touren, bis auf die für dieses jahr noch geplante, jedoch auch nur zu einem Bruchteil. abgesehen davon sind die touren alle ganz nett, wobei ich lieber vom torfhaus zum eckerstausee runterfahre (eckersprung, pionierweg).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dawg Deluxe (7. Oktober 2009)

hallo...wir sind jedes Jahr immer zur Walpurgis-Nacht, 30.4./ 1.Mai zum Biken da und ausser auf dem Brocken direkt waren, zu dieser Zeit, eigentlich immer alle Wege frei vom Schnee. Als Übernachtungsort bietet sich Schierke sehr gut an, weil es direkt am Brocken bzw. Brockengebiet liegt wo zahlreiche geile Trails zu finden sind oder Touren starten können. Der Ort ist von der Gastronomie u von den Unterkünften her auch ok. Wenn man Party mit Biken verbinden möchte, lohnt es schon das verlängerte WE um den 1.Mai rum zu nutzen, denn am 30.4. wird in Schierke immer das größte, oben erwähnte, Hexenfest gefeiert
Von GPS Touren halte ich im Harz nichts. Es ist ja alles übersichtlich u gut ausgeschildert. Die Volksbank-Arena-Touren nutzen zum größten Teil auch nur die breiten Wege. Spass macht es aber natürlich überall im Harz....

ach ja Sightseeing...gibt ne Menge schöner Tropfsteinhölen in der Gegend


----------



## Ebbe (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe mal "in meiner Erinnerung" und bei meinen MTB-Fotos aus dem letzten fünf Jahren nachgeschaut:

Ab Ende April ist der Harz an sich bis auf minimale Schneereste am Brocken schneefrei. Auch Mitte April sollten viele Wege schon schneefrei sein. Dennoch hatte ich z.B. bei einer Tour am 20. April 2008 auf 800 m Höhe am Rehberg noch eine dicke, sulzige und geschlossene Schneedecke, so dass für mehrere Kilometer selbst auf fast ebener Strecke nur Schieben bzw. Tragen übrig blieb, trotz "Winterbereifung". Andererseits war z.B. ein Jahr davor der Harz bei einer Tour am 6. April 2007 schnee- und eisfrei. Ansonsten können aber auch in mittleren Lagen bis Mitte April anstelle des Schnees noch genug kleine Eisflächen auf den Wegen vorhanden sein. Und bei Fahrern ohne Spikes kann eine solche die Tour viel eher als Schnee gleich ganz schnell beenden. Mit Spikes ist Eis natürlich ein Traum! 

Grundsätzlich sollte man also im Mai auf der sicheren Seite sein. Im April kann es stark variieren.

Na ja, GPS ist im Harz wie überall natürlich schön. Es geht eben einfach schneller, dort nach zu gucken, als gerade bei Regen erst die Karte aus dem Rucksack zu holen. Im Nationalpark kommt man aber auch ohne aus, außerhalb des Nationalparks hilft ein GPS bei manchen Abzweigungen aber doch gut weiter. Zumindest das Vorplanen der Tour am Rechner ist bei Harztouren nie ein Fehler. Denn durch die eher steilen Harztäler kann z.B. eine 70 km Tour auf der einen Route nur 1000 Höhenmeter auf einer anderen aber auch 2000 Höhenmeter beinhalten.


----------



## ILJA (7. Oktober 2009)

in der kernzone kann man problemlos ohne gps und karte fahren, aber außerhalb würd ich das nicht unbedingt empfehlen (zumindest wenn man nicht ausschließlich auf den "Hauptstraßen" fährt), da gibts nach den letzten borkenkäferinvasionen jede menge holzwirtschaftswege, die am anfang schön ausschauen, immer schmaler werden und auf einmal steht man irgendwo mitten im Wald...


----------



## trailking84 (10. Oktober 2009)

Tach Leute,
waren heute bei dem "super wetter" zu besuch bei der tante ju. in der gaststätte wurde uns gesagt das dieser bei starkem regen kaum fahrbar wäre. dem ist nicht so. fahrtechnisch eine herausforderung und ziemlich geil zu fahren. werden sie im nächsten jahr wieder unsicher machen. nur zu empfehlen die gute.


----------



## DerPepe (11. Oktober 2009)

Danke schonmal für die Antworten. Damit konnte ich schonmal ein wenig was anfangen.

Werde diese Frage wohl nochmals in dem einer passenderen Diskussion einwerfen.


mfg


----------



## fuschnick (17. Oktober 2009)

..


----------



## fuschnick (17. Oktober 2009)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Märchenweg und Magdeburger Weg sind bei Nässe eher unangenehm


aber es geht, Frank Schneider auf dem Magdeburger Weg 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjWWJKa3UqY"]YouTube - Ridethemountain - Schneidi, Magdeburger Weg, Harz[/ame]


----------



## Kompostman (17. Oktober 2009)

Schönes Wetter hat er sich da ausgesucht!
Die Varianten an der Stelle sind cool! Sauber gefahren!


----------



## frankweber (17. Oktober 2009)

fuschnick schrieb:


> aber es geht, Frank Schneider auf dem Magdeburger Weg
> YouTube - Ridethemountain - Schneidi, Magdeburger Weg, Harz


 





saugeil


----------



## andi. (19. Oktober 2009)

schneidi hats drauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KTMBasti (23. Februar 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6754960&postcount=64


----------



## fuschnick (3. März 2010)

hat sich dieses Jahr schon jemand auf die Trails gewagt? Sind schon welche befahrbar? Muss nicht gerade der Magdeburger Weg sein, aber irgend was kleines nettes als warm up wäre genial.


----------



## flyingscot (3. März 2010)

fuschnick schrieb:


> hat sich dieses Jahr schon jemand auf die Trails gewagt? Sind schon welche befahrbar? Muss nicht gerade der Magdeburger Weg sein, aber irgend was kleines nettes als warm up wäre genial.



Bei Schneehöhen >50cm ab 500m Höhe dauert es sicher noch bis Mitte April, bis die ersten Touren möglich werden.


----------



## fuschnick (3. März 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Bei Schneehöhen >50cm ab 500m Höhe dauert es sicher noch bis Mitte April, bis die ersten Touren möglich werden.


 
das ist so zum


----------



## gnss (23. Juni 2010)

Weiß jemand was am Achtermann gebuddelt wird? Der untere Teil ist teilweise nicht wiederzuerkennen, Entwässerungsgräben sind gezogen, Steine aus dem Weg geräumt, alles ist nunmehr irgendwie anspruchslos. Nachdem was in den letzten Jahren mit dem Weg am Abbegraben und dem Götheweg oben an der Bahn passiert ist habe ich ein wenig Angst um meine Lieblingstrails. Das ist nich nur für technische Abfahrer tragisch, sondern auch für Wanderer. Für kleine Kinder war eine Wanderung mit Gummistiefeln im Wasser bisher immer der Hit, jetzt ist der Weg wie jeder andere. Muß jeder Weg im Harz rollatorfreundlich ausgebaut werden?


----------



## checkb (23. Juni 2010)

> Muß jeder Weg im Harz rollatorfreundlich ausgebaut werden?



Ja muss, für Biker sind die Bikeparks da.


----------



## checkb (24. Juni 2010)

> Ein bisschen ist der Harz noch heute der sagenumwobene Zauberwald: Steinalte Märchen und Mythen ranken sich um seine Höhlen und Höhen. Brocken, Hexentanzplatz und Einhornhöhle, schon die Ortsnamen erzählen hier Geschichten. Kein Wunder, denn dichte Wälder, rauschende Bäche und bizarr geformte Felsen beflügelten die Phantasie der Menschen.



Danke CX.


----------



## Happy_User (30. Mai 2012)

daniel07 schrieb:


> der grund,dass die anliegen eines einzelnen wanderers höher einzustufen sind, als die einer gruppe biker ist so einfach,wie logisch. GELD. ich hab noch keinen biker am brockenbahnhof souvenirs kaufen sehen und auch das brockenmuseum besuchen wohl die wenigsten, um mal beim höchsten berg norddeutschlands zu bleiben. weiter stehen da noch die kosten für unterkunft und verpflegung zu buche. also es müssen mehr biker in den harz kommen und viel mehr geld ausgeben. der biketourismus muss sich im harz rentieren. solange das nicht der fall ist, werden wir immer im hintergrund und unsere "wünsche" belanglos bleiben.
> on top: es gibt aber noch genug andere wege die gering frequentiert und gut in touren einzubauen sind. und es stehen keine verbotschilder. zum beispiel "Schwarzer Graben" lässt sich prima in eine tour im bereich eckertalsperre mit ilsenburg als ziel einbauen.
> ist ein schneller flowiger trail mit kniffligen passagen, da zum teil viel trockenes laub rumliegt.



Guten Morgen,

wo finde ich den schwarzen Graben? Bin selber viel in der Region unterwegs, habe diesen aber noch nicht gefunden?

Grüße

Holger


----------



## daniel07 (30. Mai 2012)

in wanderkarten heißt es schwarzer graben, in den gpskarten rhontal. einstieg oben: zwischen ernstburg und froschfelsen rechts ab. am zanthierplatz (dürfte ein begriff sein) kommt man wieder raus.
macht als so sinn, den trail von unten erstmal hoch zu fahren. war auch schon ewig nicht mehr da, zwischenzeitlich war die forst dort am wüten. kp, wie es da aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikeTiefling (30. Mai 2012)

daniel07 schrieb:


> zwischenzeitlich war die forst dort am wüten. kp, wie es da aussieht.



Passt schon  war ein guter Tipp nachdem vor Jahren die Strecke vom Froschfelsen runter zerstört wurde.


----------



## daniel07 (30. Mai 2012)

der große stein links auf dem bild lässt sich gut als schanze missbrauchen.


----------



## Happy_User (31. Mai 2012)

Moin,

Jo, den Weg habe ich auch schon benutzt. Ist meine ich, als IVV10 ausgeschildert. Als Alternative habe ich den Trail vom Meineberg aus genutzt. Siehe Anlage.

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## tobone (31. Mai 2012)

BikeTiefling schrieb:


> Passt schon  war ein guter Tipp nachdem vor Jahren die Strecke vom Froschfelsen runter zerstört wurde.



Meinst du mit zerstört die Serpentinen nach Ilsenburg runter?
Wie sieht es da momentan aus?


----------



## fuschnick (28. Juni 2012)

weiss jemand wo der Trail ist?


----------



## Hasifisch (29. Juni 2012)

fuschnick schrieb:


> weiss jemand wo der Trail ist?...



Ja, ich weiß es und schick dir eine PN.
Ich möchte alle anderen, die es auch wissen, darum bitten, den Namen hier nicht zu nennen. Es gab und gibt dort Reibereien und deshalb bitte - zurückhalten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gixxerracer (11. Juli 2012)

Ich würde auch super gerne wissen wo ich den finde, sieht wenigstens schön lang aus! werde die info auch für mich behalten! aber der trail schreit gerade danach auf meiner karte eingetragen zu werden! ;-)


----------



## smeah (21. November 2012)

Der Trail interessiert mich auch brennend. Auch wenn das Thema schon ein wenig veraltet ist werde ich euch mal anschreiben per PN.
Muss wissen wo der ist .. gruß aus NDS


----------



## Haukejunior (13. Februar 2015)

Hallo 

kann mir jemand gutes Kartenmaterial über den Harz empfehlen? Am besten in der Nähe von Thale.

Gruß Danny


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Februar 2015)

OSM ?


----------



## Haukejunior (14. Februar 2015)

Sagt mir nix deswegen frage ich ja nach  Aber danke schonmal für den Tipp. Suche eigentlich auch was in Papierform was man empfehlen kann.

@cxfahrer kann man bei OSM auch eine Route erstellen?


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Februar 2015)

Keine Ahnung. Ich hab die OSM am Smartphone und Tablet auf Oruxmaps, und am PC auf Basecamp. Routen hatte ich bislang mit GoogleEarth oder diesen alten Topo Karten(Name grad vergessen) gemacht, aber ich mache das so selten. Frag mal im entsprechenden Unterforum. Mit Basecamp (Freeware) geht bestimmt.

Die Harzklub Karte ist halt für Wandern gemacht, hat über die Art des Weges wenig Info.


----------



## Haukejunior (14. Februar 2015)

Vielen Dank @cxfahrer


----------



## _torsten_ (14. Februar 2015)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> @cxfahrer kann man bei OSM auch eine Route erstellen?


@Haukejunior, du kannst z.B. mit GPSies.com und den verschiedenen hinterlegten Karten Touren planen, diese ändern und dann die gpx-Datein zur Navigation/Nachfahren verwenden. Das Schöne ist, dass du beim Planen zwischen verschiedenen Kartenstilen und -anbietern und Luftbildern wechseln kannst. Ich mache das schon länger so.


----------



## r.lochi (16. Februar 2015)

Gut sind die Karten der harzer wandernadel. Da stehen die stiege,... drin. Und dann im Netz informieren und ins Kärtchen einzeichnen.  So mach ichS


----------



## riotgrrrl (2. April 2015)

hallo zusammen, wir wollen an diesem Wochenende gerne ein paar Touren durch den harz fahren, startend in Thale. Diese können gerne etwas anspruchsvoller sein (auf jeden Fall bergab  ). Ich habe hier schon etwas quergelesen, aber leider keine Links oder ähnliches zu GPS-aufgezeichneten Touren gefunden. Habt ihr da was im Angebot? Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (2. April 2015)

Mahlzeit,

also technisch und Fahren könnte schwierig sein. Hier schneit es. Im Oberharz war heute Morgen schon die Schneekette angesagt.
Das dürfte dies Wo-Ende nix werden.

http://www.wetter.com/wettercom-live/torfhaus/522ee4c3023ae/

Grüße

Holger


----------



## cxfahrer (2. April 2015)

...mal im anderen Fred fragen.


----------



## schotti65 (9. Juni 2015)

Juten Tach in die Runde. Der Fred scheint zwar eigentlich nicht zum Touraufrufen gedacht, aber ich hab keinen passenderen gefunden und wollte keinen neuen aufmachen.
Hat jemand Zeit & Lust, am kommenden Samstag 13.6.15, abends, gegen 18-18:30, vom Hexentanzplatz zum _Rehboden_ runterzustolpern und ein bischen rumzuprobieren?


----------



## Hasifisch (10. Juni 2015)

Ist das der Hirschgrund, bzw. die Serpentinen dort?
Lust ja, Zeit nein...


----------



## schotti65 (30. August 2015)

Die selbe Frage nochmal für kommenden Freitag 4.9.? Uhrzeit wäre mir egal.


----------



## Gotti1 (12. November 2015)

Da hier ja schon länger nichts passiert ist mal in die Runde gefragt...
Hätte Lust im November noch mal ein We im Harz zu verbringen,gerne mit technisch anspruchsvollen Abfahrten und ordentlich Hm.
Sollte jemand ähnliches vor haben so einfach mal per Pn melden,Wetter sieht ja im Moment noch recht brauchbar aus.


----------

